# Making 2k a week in New Jersey on UBERX...



## Suberman

Yes, it can be done...but not without a lot of time and smarts. Many people believe any idiot can drive a car around Jersey and make cash, but that is absolutely false. You need to have a lot of people skills, business skills and KNOW the area and KNOW it very well. It does require a lot of time and a lot of mileage.

Here is my daily routine:

- Start out 3:30am looking for the airport crowd. JFK, Newark and La Guardia. I park my car blacked out in a closed shopping center in a wealthy suburb. Sometimes I will nap waiting for the call. When the call wakes me up, I get out of the car and jump up and down to wake up. Its dangerous going from sleeping to driving. Jump up and down for 30 seconds usually clears my head. On average, I will get 2 airport calls in the early morning. I go to the airport and then come back to exactly where I started at the shopping mall. Ill have the IPhone "online" as much as possible all the way back from the airport to try to grab a few more if possible, but my goal is to get back to the same place at the shopping center to try to grab another airport. During odd hours its very risky picking up non-airport customers. I carry a bottle of Fox pepper spray and I have it in between my legs while anyone gets in during these very early hours just in case. A few times I picked up people who were drugged or drunk acting weird. Nothing came of it, but when you pick up late at night or early in the morning you have to be aware that it might be these people.

- At around 10am things start to die down as everyone is at school and work. This is the time to sleep.

- At around 4pm start things up again and go to 10pm on the weekdays and 2am on the weekends.

- Wealthy suburbs are MUCH better than lower or middle income neighborhoods. People in the suburbs have no problem spending money to go on long trips. The majority of my income is made making trips into NYC and to the airport.

- 1 large fare is MUCH better than several smaller fares.

2k per week is $285 per day. Yes it can be done. You will need to work 12+ hours placing yourself in the most strategic locations and working every day.

A lot of folks have opted to get their NYC TLC license and work in NY, but they need to come up with at least $500 in insurance per month and their car has to meet the NYC TLC requirements being 5 years or newer. The fares are much higher in New York, but there is a LOT more competition. The competition comes from the bus/subway system, the traditional yellow/green taxi cabs and other Uber drivers. I find that I am usually the only guy in these wealthy suburbs and so I have no competition. Today I gave a guy my cell phone number as he wanted me to come back to pick him up. Unfortunately I couldn't make it back timely and he called me saying there as no Uberx available. That's because I am the only driver in my area.

Ive considered getting an SUV and getting my NY TLC license, but I wonder if that's worth it. I figured I will wait 3 months and see what happens versus jumping in head first spending lots of cash. When I go to the airport, I look around at the SUVS which are there and see them packed full of people. The people who order up an SUV really need the room and space. However, I don't know anyone in my personal life who has ever ordered up an SUV. There is an entire fleet of Uber SUVs orbiting Manhattan and at Newark Airport at any given time. 

2000 per week is doable in NJ, but yes, it will suck...


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

It makes sense that to make the most $$$ you would have to become nocturnal. Good job.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

ssshhh.. keep your secret man..
Otherwise you will find yourself making $1k less very soon.

The smartest idea is to edit or even delete what you just published.
those who are worth already do what you do and the rest simply wants to sit on our table and take half of our food away.
Be smart !

The smart dog buries his bone to still have it for later.


----------



## Suberman

A lot of you can make more money by working odd hours and long hours. A lot of you can make more money simply by reading the emails Uber sends to you. Most always those emails state that working during the early morning hours is going to make you more money. However, no matter what anyone says no one is going to be starting at 3:30am like I do. No one is going to put in a 12 hour day or work 7 days a week. Instead, they will just do what they want to do and make less cash. They will work when they feel like it and that will usually be during the hours which are best for them personally. 

At 3:30am when I look at the Uber passenger app Im going to be the only one "online" no matter how many times I put it up here. Oh well...


----------



## UberHammer

I tried hanging out in Columbus' richest suburb (Dublin/Muirfield) during 4 t0 8 AM weekdays. I had more days of absolutely nothing for 4 hours than I had days where I got an airport run. The $40+ trip is nice when it comes in though... but days of nothin' for hours are painful. 

It could be that there is just far more awareness of Uber in the NYC market than there is in smaller markets like Columbus. Parking is also far more expensive at NYC airports. One can park for $6 a day a Port Columbus. They'd have to park for weeks before two $40 Uber trips would be cheaper than just driving to the airport and parking.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Suberman said:


> No one is going to put in a 12 hour day or work 7 days a week


Really ? How would you prove that?

You have no idea that here are former taxidrivers with 20+ years of experience in the business that you just recently started.| 12 hours shifts are standard since ever !


----------



## Suberman

There are three major airports (JFK, Newark, La Guardia) and other smaller airports in the area. Parking at all of them is expensive and so is just getting to the parking lot (14 dollars to cross the GWB). 

Being in between all these airports really helps and its the majority of my business. On daily basis I am at least at one of the airports.


----------



## Suberman

I could be wrong, but Im willing to bet most people would just be in bed at 3am rather than getting out there in the car and getting a fare. Im willing to get out of here at 3am, sleep in my car and whatever else it takes. Looking at most people around here in my area. People that I know and just see on the street. No way they are going to get out there and do what it takes.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Yes, if you are young, single and willing to work basically every hour you are awake 
it can be done..... no thanks, not for me.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

I would rather work for UBER if it still was like before the price cut , compare their craigslist campains yourself :

*A.) Uber's CL Ad before the LA price cut:
"..work for Uber and make up to $40 an hour or $1,500/week in fares."*

*B.)Uber's CL Ad in LA three days ago:
"..Good Money Make up to $24/hour or $1,500/week in fares.*

*In fact let's do the Uber math :*

A.) 1500 per week ($40 per hour) = 37.5 hours a fulltime job already (7.5 hours a day two days off as most people)

B.) 1500 per week ($24 per hour) = 62.5 hours ( 12.5 hours a day if you want to keep two days for your wife, lol !)

In fact I don't believe that we still average $24 per hour since we will have to drive much more during times of very low demand remember it's 12.5 hours daily now !

We also should never forget that all these numbers are before expenses, and Uber / Lyft commissions.
we eventually will just be able to average half of those hourly rates.


----------



## Lou W

Sounds like bs.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

If you want us to believe the $2k a week then please post several of your invoices. Until you do, I will file your comments along with those who have seen rainbow farts coming out of the asses of flying unicorns.
At NJ rates of 1.10 a mile, $2k means you are putting over 1500 miles on you car a week, 78,000 miles a year.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Don't listen to all these New Joisey haterz. They just mad jel. I believe you Suberman.


----------



## Suberman

This week especially. Almost all of Northern Jersey is either in the red (surge) or yellow (about to surge). I bet if you worked 24 hours this holiday weekend getting minimal sleep where I am you could make a grand in just a weekend. Its just a matter of getting out there and doing it. If you put in the hours and place yourself in key areas it can be done.

When you see the Uber advertisement saying something like you can make 10 grand a month there are people doing it. The fineprint is that you have to put your back into this and get out there making yourself available.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman, let's see your $2000 invoices please. Also that actually means that your fares of that week would be over $2500 before Uber takes there $1 safety fee and 20 per cent. So say you average mile is 1.10 + .18 a minute, you are driving close to 1900 miles a week. If you are doing airport runs to JFK and LaGuardia the $20 extra is all but eaten up as you cross the Hudson River and then the rfk triboro, Whitestone, throgs neck, or etc crossings. And unless you take non toll roads money back to NJ you are actually losing money on those. It may be possible to make close to that as a NYC UberX because their base is twice as high as NJ and then if they get a 3x surge that's pretty good cash coming in. NJ surges are few and far between and don't last that long. Read this article on Uber pay: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2861433/How-Uber-driver-make-90-000-year-New-York.html. And we haven't even discussed the gas and maintenance costs that go with that much driving. So again pls post your invoice instead of saying it can be done, do it and show it. Anything other than that is Uber shilling. Thanks.


----------



## Suberman

Im not posting anything up here for privacy reasons and I would discourage anyone from doing the same. You can believe what you want. Im not going to reveal any information where someone at Uber can track me.

Ive given up my weekends, slept in my car and even started having difficulty with my right foot where it went numb. Ive put on 21000 miles in the 4th quarter. Its not easy. Right now Im in my car in a parking lot while you sit in your bed on the ipad banging away.

As for NYC TLC all that looks good on paper and in internet forums, but how it plays out in real life is different. You are not going to get your tlc license and then instantly start making these big tickets.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman said:


> Im not posting anything up here for privacy reasons and I would discourage anyone from doing the same. You can believe what you want. Im not going to reveal any information where someone at Uber can track me..


Yes, I figured that's what you would say and No, I believe what I see. And I don't see anything from you.


----------



## timmyolo

is there a $1 safety fee for NJ? i believe we were told Connecticut, NJ, and NY were all run out of the NYC uber office, and there is no $1 safety fee in NY


----------



## Killeen Ubur

SuperDuperUber said:


> If you want us to believe the $2k a week than please post several of your invoices. Until you do, I will file your comments along with those who have seen rainbow farts coming out of the ass of flying unicorns.
> At NJ rates of 1.10 a mile, $2k means you are putting over 1500 miles on you car a week, 78,000 miles a year.


You tell them...Do the math


----------



## SuperDuperUber

timmyolo said:


> is there a $1 safety fee for NJ? i believe we were told Connecticut, NJ, and NY were all run out of the NYC uber office, and there is no $1 safety fee in NY


Yes we pay $1. Proof attached. I wonder why NY and Ct. don't pay.


----------



## winston

Why do people always list people skills as a reason for making more money? Do you pick up passengers that decide to extend their ride because they are so fascinated with you?


----------



## fork2323

just to be clear, you are making 2 k after Huber already takes their cut?


Suberman said:


> Yes, it can be done...but not without a lot of time and smarts. Many people believe any idiot can drive a car around Jersey and make cash, but that is absolutely false. You need to have a lot of people skills, business skills and KNOW the area and KNOW it very well. It does require a lot of time and a lot of mileage.
> 
> Here is my daily routine:
> 
> - Start out 3:30am looking for the airport crowd. JFK, Newark and La Guardia. I park my car blacked out in a closed shopping center in a wealthy suburb. Sometimes I will nap waiting for the call. When the call wakes me up, I get out of the car and jump up and down to wake up. Its dangerous going from sleeping to driving. Jump up and down for 30 seconds usually clears my head. On average, I will get 2 airport calls in the early morning. I go to the airport and then come back to exactly where I started at the shopping mall. Ill have the IPhone "online" as much as possible all the way back from the airport to try to grab a few more if possible, but my goal is to get back to the same place at the shopping center to try to grab another airport. During odd hours its very risky picking up non-airport customers. I carry a bottle of Fox pepper spray and I have it in between my legs while anyone gets in during these very early hours just in case. A few times I picked up people who were drugged or drunk acting weird. Nothing came of it, but when you pick up late at night or early in the morning you have to be aware that it might be these people.
> 
> - At around 10am things start to die down as everyone is at school and work. This is the time to sleep.
> 
> - At around 4pm start things up again and go to 10pm on the weekdays and 2am on the weekends.
> 
> - Wealthy suburbs are MUCH better than lower or middle income neighborhoods. People in the suburbs have no problem spending money to go on long trips. The majority of my income is made making trips into NYC and to the airport.
> 
> - 1 large fare is MUCH better than several smaller fares.
> 
> 2k per week is $285 per day. Yes it can be done. You will need to work 12+ hours placing yourself in the most strategic locations and working every day.
> 
> A lot of folks have opted to get their NYC TLC license and work in NY, but they need to come up with at least $500 in insurance per month and their car has to meet the NYC TLC requirements being 5 years or newer. The fares are much higher in New York, but there is a LOT more competition. The competition comes from the bus/subway system, the traditional yellow/green taxi cabs and other Uber drivers. I find that I am usually the only guy in these wealthy suburbs and so I have no competition. Today I gave a guy my cell phone number as he wanted me to come back to pick him up. Unfortunately I couldn't make it back timely and he called me saying there as no Uberx available. That's because I am the only driver in my area.
> 
> Ive considered getting an SUV and getting my NY TLC license, but I wonder if that's worth it. I figured I will wait 3 months and see what happens versus jumping in head first spending lots of cash. When I go to the airport, I look around at the SUVS which are there and see them packed full of people. The people who order up an SUV really need the room and space. However, I don't know anyone in my personal life who has ever ordered up an SUV. There is an entire fleet of Uber SUVs orbiting Manhattan and at Newark Airport at any given time.
> 
> 2000 per week is doable in NJ, but yes, it will suck...


----------



## Suberman

No, its because you can get a cash tip if you are able to talk the talk. 

As for SuperDuperUber, this is the most densely populated part of the country. If you cant find fares here the reality is this job, and it is a job, isnt for you. You might be a great guy the type who people turn to, but if you cant get the fares this isnt working out. 

Instead of trolling the forum as if you are a member of the limo association why not put that time to better use and learn a skill or get a job which you can do better at. Clearly, you have a problem with Uber, but Uber isnt going away and your time is wasted here. Its also unfair to us who want to do this job to listen to you. 

No offense. Do yourself a favor. Find another job which you can do.

Right now I just did my 3rd airport dump of the day and going inside to take a shower. Ive been up since 3am and I have work to do.


----------



## Lou W

Again, this is bs. Enjoy your fingerpaints.


----------



## Suberman

In a place like Florida or Texas where its not as populated I can imagine the Uber market being a bit soft. In Jersey its very populated especially in the northeastern parts. There is no issue getting fares here even late at night or early in the morning. Its just a matter of putting in the hours which many of you dont want to do or cant do.

In any event 2k a week is not great money in Jersey. Its very expenwive to live here and there are other expenses like gas and tolls. 2k a week is just keeping your head above water in the garden state. You wont be Mitt Romney on it. If you are driving for Uber I dont think you were expecting Romney money.

Yes it is hard having a real life, but its what we have to do at times to bring in the bacon. Just how it goes.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> If you are driving for Uber I dont think you were expecting Romney money.


No, but even minimum wage is hard to attain!


----------



## SuperDuperUber

All I'm asking you Suberman is to "show me the money." You sound like those Uber ads that say you can make $1500 a week (actually Your claims are even more wildly outlandish than Uber) but don't back it up with facts. Maybe you've had a good couple of weekends where you made some good fares with some surges and say I can expand that out for the whole week. but let's see your consistent $2000 week earnings. The math of $1.10 a mile does not lie. Don't worry about me wasting my time, I feel I'm providing a counter balance to all those unsubstantiated claims of beau coup money to be made from Uber. Plus what is your net after gas, maintenance, tolls, etc? Is it really worth the wear and tear on your car and health? You'll need a new car in two years.


----------



## Suberman

I drive a Toyota Hybrid which is the only car you should be Ubering in. I just paid off the car and have note in hand. It wasnt easy making it to that point. I can tell you many stories and it was many long hours. The hours were not hard, I wasnt digging ditches, but its been a lot of hours. 

The cost of living in Jersey is expensive. Everything in Jersey is expensive.


----------



## timmyolo

leave the fellow traveller along, if he wants to delude himself on what a great deal uber is and what a saint travisk is, let him be
when he finally sees the light, we will all have a laugh at his expense


----------



## Suberman

You dont have to provide a counterbalance. People are going to find out when they get in the drivers seat. I will tell you right up front that its not easy and not everyone is cut out for it. I would say maybe 1 in 2 people will survive over the long term as drivers.

My view of Uber is not all roses. My view is its just another job.

So you dont have to sit on internet forums all day telling us its a hard job. It is a hard job and we all know it. We are all here to see how we can make it work versus listening to people belly ache.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

@Suberman i would like to believe you are a real person and this really is your experience, but your failure to answer any questions or clarify details makes it seem as though you work for Uber and are trying (very unsuccessfully) to discount the valid points being made on this forum.

And if you do work directly for Uber (not as a "partner"/"Third Party Provider" as we do), you have the exact mindset I would expect from such a company, which is, "Work more, no matter how much you are already working. Sleep in your car like a homeless person. Don't think about the math. Pick up every ride. Work split shifts so that you can never have a life. Don't complain. Just be grateful that you can spend your time, money and assets ensuring Uber ascends to the upper echelon of evil corporate empires."


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> I drive a Toyota Hybrid which is the only car you should be Ubering in. I just paid off the car and have note in hand. It wasnt easy making it to that point. I can tell you many stories and it was many long hours. The hours were not hard, I wasnt digging ditches, but its been a lot of hours.
> 
> The cost of living in Jersey is expensive. Everything in Jersey is expensive.


Digging ditches would be healthier than sleeping in your car. You'd also get a lunch break, overtime pay for overtime hours, benefits (unemployment, workers comp, just to name 2), weekends off, a good night's sleep, minimum wage at least....


----------



## SuperDuperUber

JaxBeachDriver said:


> @Suberman i would like to believe you are a real person and this really is your experience, but your failure to answer any questions or clarify details makes it seem as though you work for Uber and are trying (very unsuccessfully) to discount the valid points being made on this forum.
> 
> And if you do work directly for Uber (not as a "partner"/"Third Party Provider" as we do), you have the exact mindset I would expect from such a company, which is, "Work more, no matter how much you are already working. Sleep in your car like a homeless person. Don't think about the math. Pick up every ride. Work split shifts so that you can never have a life. Don't complain. Just be grateful that you can spend your time, money and assets ensuring Uber ascends to the upper echelon of evil corporate empires."


Exactly!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> You dont have to provide a counterbalance.


I do have to provide a counterbalance, actually. It is who I am. That's why this forum exists, isn't it?

The devil is in the details. Uber preys on people with misinformation, advertising pay rates that are not realistic, and failing to mention the significant costs.

There are some positives to working for Uber, but they are not ones that you've mentioned. The scenario you are trying to sell is not sustainable or realistic.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Assuming you are in fact a real person, Uber sank its fangs into you, @Suberman. The venom is affecting your brain. I have the antivenin. Here's my prescription:

1.) Log off 
2.) Get a good night's sleep

Only after you have completed those two steps, move on to step 3.

3.) Calculate your net earnings
4.) Look around you. Are there any people left in your life? If so, ask them for guidance or suggestions.

You are CLEARLY a hard worker, and you deserve to be making at least a living wage. Uber is costing you money (and much more) at the rate you're going.


----------



## Suberman

I do work for Uber as a driver and they are the hand that feeds. As for proving anything to you I dont have any obligation to do so. You can believe what you wish. Fact is if you were busy out there getting fares you might be more successful.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman said:


> I do work for Uber as a driver and they are the hand that feeds. As for proving anything to you I dont have any obligation to do so. You can believe what you wish. Fact is if you were busy out there getting fares you might be more successful.


Yes when you make claims of $2k a week, you do have an obligation to prove it or be considered a fabulist. It's the law of the land. Some might say "put up or shut up" others might say "liar liar liar pants on fire." Just do it, Suberman, you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Suberman

You are going to consider me what you wish no matter what I say or do. You have your own reality in your own mind and you wish that reality upon everyone around you. You didnt make it as a driver so you came back here to warn us all. Ok, thanks for the warning, but I will continue to drive.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

First you get all of your buddies together and start to refer them to Uber to get the referral fee....Then you post them throughout the city at all the hot spots were you will be the closest to the Uber customers. When one get a pak replace him/her with another one in this matter you get all the paks and weed out the other drivers...This method will work over time. also you keep going 24/7 nonstop get all the money out there this is how regular taxi drivers do it. Can't make BIG MONEY alone always need help.....Some Uber drivers are doing this right now....


----------



## Just_in

Suberman said:


> You are going to consider me what you wish no matter what I say or do. You have your own reality in your own mind and you wish that reality upon everyone around you. You didnt make it as a driver so you came back here to warn us all. Ok, thanks for the warning, but I will continue to drive.


At $1.10 per mile you'd have to work 24 hours a day. It does not seem feasible. If the rate per mile was a Taxi Rate then yes I'd say it's feasible when they had some business.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

JaxBeachDriver said:


> 1.) You sound just like an Uberbot. Are you posting the Craigslist ads, too?
> 
> 2.) You clearly have no family (or friends, or fun, or life) or other responsibilities.
> 
> 3.) You are working so incredibly hard for $48,000 per year. Is this before Uber takes its cut? It's also before expenses.
> 
> What's the cost of living in your area?
> 
> The amount of life and health you are sacrificing for $48,000 - 20% uber fees ($9,600), 13.6% taxes ($6,528), - $1 safe riders fee for every ride ($????) - maintenance, gas, depreciation for 21,000/quarter, or 84,000 miles/year (84,000 x .565 IRS default for maintenance/depreciation = $47,565)... Well, actually, you're not making any money at all. You're paying to drive for uber.
> 
> $48,000
> -$9,600 Uber 20%
> -$6,528 FICA taxes
> -$47,565 gas, maintenance, depreciation, interest, etc
> 
> = (-$15,693) <-- note that's NEGATIVE
> 
> ...and that's not even including the safe riders fee because I don't know how many rides you've given, but I assume that's at least another $1,000.
> 
> Maybe .565 is too high. Maybe your costs are much lower. Hopefully you don't have a car note. Someone else uses .4 instead of .565. That's $33,600/year, which still puts you in the negative!


First you get all of your buddies together and start to refer them to Uber to get the referral fee....Then you post them throughout the city at all the hot spots were you will be the closest to the Uber customers. When one get a pak replace him/her with another one in this matter you get all the paks and weed out the other drivers...This method will work over time. also you keep going 24/7 nonstop get all the money out there this is how regular taxi drivers do it. Can't make BIG MONEY alone always need help.....Some Uber drivers are doing this right now....


----------



## Suberman

I get 50 dollars for one way trip to the airport in no traffic. 50 dollars to nyc. There are at least a few of those a day. Yes it does seem like i work 24 hours and i do just that. There were times I slept in the car. Everyday I go to the airport and the city at least once.

Sure there is gas and tolls. Sure Uber takes its cut. You also have taxes. We all know that part of the game. If you make 2k a week you dont really make 2k like you do at a regular job. There are incidentals.


----------



## timmyolo

Suberman said:


> I get 50 dollars for one way trip to the airport in no traffic. 50 dollars to nyc. There are at least a few of those a day. Yes it does seem like i work 24 hours and i do just that. There were times I slept in the car. Everyday I go to the airport and the city at least once.
> 
> Sure there is gas and tolls. Sure Uber takes its cut. You also have taxes. We all know that part of the game. If you make 2k a week you dont really make 2k like you do at a regular job. There are incidentals.


probably already on ignore, but what the hell....
sure if you make 2k a week, you really do not make 2k a week? if you are not making 2k, then you are not making 2k.
How much you making to bring in 2k? I work NYC and know your rates are far worse than mine. How much are your expenses, and how much are you grossing in how many hour per week? You could be washing dishes in a restaurant for better pay than driving for uber. Dont be an ostrich and stick your head in the sand when someone tells you something you do not want to hear.


----------



## Suberman

Timmy I completely agree with you buddy. Driving a car for hire is not easy or glamorous work. I wouldnt want anyone in my family doing it. At the end you get paid like a dishwasher, but I dont have a lot of choice. 

I havent done a spreadsheet to realize my costs but my car gets in the 30s as far as mpg. I try not to drive around looking for fares but wait for them to come in.

Rates are higher in NYC but thats a mirage. You have at least 6 to 12 grand a year to pay for insurance. Anothef 500 for the yearly reg and ungodly price of gasoline in NY. You have a lot more competition.

Where I am at people are either looking to go to the airport or the city. They sometimes go to Hoboken. All of my fares require a good amount of driving and are usually above 20 dollars. On a busy day or night it will be call to call.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

“Part of the game”. You’ll hear this over and over when you’re talking to people with terrible jobs, terrible conditions, no hope for advancement. They actually don’t mind their survival being made into a game, and appreciate the opportunity to at least keep busy in the day. Too many folks in the US with zero self-respect, they make it very difficult for people with reasonable expectations.

Same advice to you as to anyone. Find a real driving job if you like it.


----------



## Suberman

If you guys hate Uber this much you dont have to be drivers or use the service. I get mine each week. If you want to put me on ignore go ahead. If you consider me a loser maybe you are right. I wouldnt be doing this if I was a billionaire. I do it because I have to. Not what I wanted to do with my life, but this is what it is.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

I’m not saying you’re not making money. Only you can know that, since cost est. is a lot of work and no one will do it for you but you. There is a percentage of uber drivers who come out ahead, no doubt. You may be among them. It’s just not high enough to advise anyone you care about to get involved with it. I call it a pyramid scheme since the suckers losses subsidize the winners profits, and it’s really quite random which half you end up falling into.


----------



## UberHammer

Suberman said:


> I havent done a spreadsheet to realize my costs but my car gets in the 30s as far as mpg.


Fuel only makes up 30% of the costs. See: http://www.companymileage.com/howmileageratedetermined.html

In the link, 20 MPG is used to determine fuel. So if you are getting 30 MPG, then you are saving around $0.05 per mile compared to the cost in the link. So you costs are about $0.525 cents per mile. If you are putting 1500 miles on your car per week, then your costs are $787 per week. Not bad if you have $2000 per week in revenue as that would be $1213 per week in profit.

But at $1.10 per mile I don't see how you are making $2000/wk on 1500 miles/wk. Especially if you are deadheading back to the rich neighborhood after the first airport run to try and getting a second airport run. Typically only 40 to 55% of the miles driven are billable, so you are probably putting 3000 to 4000 miles on the car to produce $2000 in revenue. That's $1575 to $2100 in costs. So at $2000 in revenue you are netting a profit of $425 to potentially a loss of $100.

As you can see $1.10 per mile does NOT leave profit for the driver, especially if you deadhead to hotspots. The only reason I do Uber is because it's $1.30 a mile here, which leaves some room for profit, and I avoid deadheading as much as possible to avoid eating up what little profit I get from each trip.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

troubleinrivercity said:


> "Part of the game". You'll hear this over and over when you're talking to people with terrible jobs, terrible conditions, no hope for advancement. They actually don't mind their survival being made into a game, and appreciate the opportunity to at least keep busy in the day. Too many folks in the US with zero self-respect, they make it very difficult for people with reasonable expectations.
> 
> Same advice to you as to anyone. Find a real driving job if you like it.


Damn straight. Americans need to solve their emotional problems that allow others to take advantage of them. The Europeans have a lot of faults (sex addiction being one of the biggest ones), but at least they got some self-respect.


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> Yes, it can be done...but not without a lot of time and smarts.





Suberman said:


> Im not posting anything up here for privacy reasons and I would discourage anyone from doing the same.


So here is a post in Uber Drivers FB board by A Driver claiming to be raking it in LA, like @Suberman in NJ . He cited his earnings of $640 on Thursday Dec 18th. He also claimed that it was Surging in LA all day long.









He also wouldn't post any screenshots of his trips from that day.
So another Driver did some digging and found out that the guy is a PR professional from Maryland/ DC area

http://cms.montgomerycollege.edu/edu/eduPopup.aspx?id=24578









And this is his FB profile:
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100005095156705


----------



## Suberman

You guys instantly come down on anyone who posts they are doing well saying it cant be done or even suggesting I am a PR professional. Why dont you ask how Im doing it?

Some of you seem so bitter about the experience that you instantly dismiss all positive claims. Look if you are this bitter about it than simply quit. Turn in the phone, dont use Uber. No one is forcing you. 

I do work for Uber as a contractor making money driving. Im not bitter about it. Its just another job to me. I dont take it personally like you guys do. What did you think driving involved? Its just a job bro...


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Good catch chi1cabby! That guy looks like such a tool.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman said:


> You guys instantly come down on anyone who posts they are doing well saying it cant be done or even suggesting I am a PR professional. Why dont you ask how Im doing it?
> Some of you seem so bitter about the experience that you instantly dismiss all positive claims.


For the umpteenth time, prove it.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

chi1cabby said:


> So here is a post in Uber Drivers FB board by A Driver claiming to be raking it in LA, like @Suberman in NJ . He cited his earnings of $640 on Thursday Dec 18th. He also claimed that it was Surging in LA all day long.
> View attachment 2986
> 
> 
> He also wouldn't post any screenshots of his trips from that day.
> So another Driver did some digging and found out that the guy is a PR professional from Maryland/ DC area
> 
> http://cms.montgomerycollege.edu/edu/eduPopup.aspx?id=24578
> View attachment 2987
> 
> 
> And this is his FB profile:
> https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100005095156705


Jesus. It just never stops getting worse. I just.. I just don't even.
Über will pay for this behavior. Companies are allowed to behave this brazenly only if they make apology and do it discreetly. Uber is a child of ten years, tops.


----------



## UberHammer

Suberman said:


> You guys instantly come down on anyone who posts they are doing well saying it cant be done or even suggesting I am a PR professional. Why dont you ask how Im doing it?


The question has been asked of you many times in this thread already. Your unwillingness to show evidence does not mean people aren't asking.



> Some of you seem so bitter about the experience that you instantly dismiss all positive claims. Look if you are this bitter about it than simply quit. Turn in the phone, dont use Uber. No one is forcing you.


A lot of people here did just that after the rate cuts in their areas. If Columbus falls to $1.10 or lower, I'll be quitting too, as one just has to do the math to see that at such a low rate the driver is making less than minimum wage even at a 60% efficiency of billable miles to total miles. Many who have quit are hanging around hoping Uber sets the rates back to a level when the drivers can earn a reasonable profit again. But given too many drivers don't realize the total cost they are incurring, and only look at their gas receipts (which again is only around 30% of total costs), Uber will keep the rates low because they make 20% even when the driver is losing wealth on every mile driven. Uber has no motivation to raise rates when drivers are willing to depreciate their car to $0 worth thinking that it's making them money.



> I do work for Uber as a contractor making money driving. Im not bitter about it. Its just another job to me. I dont take it personally like you guys do. What did you think driving involved? Its just a job bro...


Lot's of drivers feel the way you do.... until they do the math and realize how little they are making, or how much they are losing.

You said you haven't done the math yet. Do the math... and then see if you feel the same.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

SuperDuperUber said:


> Good catch chi1cabby! That guy looks like such a tool.


He is an unlovable PR ghost. He probably sought a job with lots of air travel, so that his complete lack of personality or personhood could never be felt long enough to be discovered.


----------



## DjTim

chi1cabby said:


> So here is a post in Uber Drivers FB board by A Driver claiming to be raking it in LA, like @Suberman in NJ . He cited his earnings of $640 on Thursday Dec 18th. He also claimed that it was Surging in LA all day long.
> View attachment 2986
> 
> 
> He also wouldn't post any screenshots of his trips from that day.
> So another Driver did some digging and found out that the guy is a PR professional from Maryland/ DC area
> 
> http://cms.montgomerycollege.edu/edu/eduPopup.aspx?id=24578
> View attachment 2987
> 
> 
> And this is his FB profile:
> https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100005095156705


Actually if you do an image search on the guys picture - it shows up all over the place with different names. It's possible that it's a stock photo that people have gleamed and use on their profile.


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> Why dont you ask how Im doing it?


 You've already posted your MO in your first 2 posts on the thread.


Suberman said:


> Im not posting anything up here for privacy reasons and I would discourage anyone from doing the same.


 You could easily post screenshots of your pay statements showing you making ~$2000/week in NJ. You wouldn't have to worry at all about the Uber Hammer coming down on you. In fact, you'd prolly get the next Sixth Star Award for doing so.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

DjTim said:


> Actually if you do an image search on the guys picture - it shows up all over the place with different names. It's possible that it's a stock photo that people have gleamed and use on their profile.


Is the stock photo labelled "White guy, 30ish, toolish looking"?


----------



## DjTim

SuperDuperUber said:


> Is the stock photo labelled "White guy, 30ish, toolish looking"?


LOL! no, I just found the image used on a number of Google + profiles with different names & languages. It's possible that the picture belongs to the media guy and that other people liked it so much they needed to copy it.


----------



## chi1cabby

DjTim said:


> Actually if you do an image search on the guys picture - it shows up all over the place with different names. It's possible that it's a stock photo that people have gleamed and use on their profile.


Except Montgomery College in Maryland wouldn't use a stock photo for a Personnel page. This guy Marcus Rosano does PR work at large for them. And now he's doing PR work for Uber as Marcus Pressley, with a freshly made fake FB profile.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Poor Marcus. He really has become a tool for other people's fake profiles. My apologies. Look like a tool, become a tool.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> I do work for Uber as a driver and they are the hand that feeds. As for proving anything to you I dont have any obligation to do so. You can believe what you wish. Fact is if you were busy out there getting fares you might be more successful.


Cute! I've been logged in all day. Just completed my 2nd ride. And I'm in the busiest part of town, according to Uber's emails that I do, in fact, read.


----------



## DjTim

chi1cabby said:


> Except Maryland College wouldn't use a stock photo for a Personnel page. This guy Marcus Rosano does PR work at large for them. And now he's doing PR work for Uber as Marcus Pressley, with a freshly made fake FB profile.


Actually it's Director of Media and Public Relations at Montgomery College located in the state of Maryland. And the guy still works for them. He also worked for the Red Cross and Potomac News. Here's his current directory information at the college: http://cms.montgomerycollege.edu/edu/directorydetail.aspx?index=4391

Now this other cat you list Marcus Presley looks like a fake profile using a fake photo. Sure it could be an Uber PR guy, but it could also be some driver that thinks they can get away using this photo and a different name.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Are you people suggesting that Uber is making fake profiles on social networks, then writing about making fantastic money like it's no big thang?


----------



## chi1cabby

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Are you people suggesting that Uber is making fake profiles on social networks, then writing about making fantastic money like it's no big thang?


*After Our Uber Exposé, Their PR Team Tried to Dupe Us*
http://m.laweekly.com/informer/2014/10/29/after-our-uber-expose-their-pr-team-tried-to-dupe-us


----------



## UberHammer

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Are you people suggesting that Uber is making fake profiles on social networks, then writing about making fantastic money like it's no big thang?


Google "astroturfing".


----------



## Uber9

I have been driving for over 2 months now and am averaging $1.28 per miles driven, when $0.56 is taken away accounting for gas, depreciation, etc. I am left with $0.72 per mile driven for uber. Yes so if you are looking at Ubering as a business or a job then you are only making $0.72 per mile.

Doing 12+ hours, you really amount to approximately 75,000 miles driven a year. @Suberman you are a Uber plant in here and if not then you can say bye bye to your car in less than 2 years at this rate!

Uber will continue to get suckers for a long time, hey there are over 6 billion people in this world, but I can tell it is a disruptor certainly not a sustainable business model. What I fail to understand is how come all these investors keep investing in this company.

It is possible at 1 million trips a day Uber most likely has $540 million gross revenue per year.

Uber can survive and thrive only if the taxi business closes and Uber starts paying uber drivers as much in fares as a taxi gets.


----------



## Suberman

Today right now is not a good day. It was good early in the morning but not now. Im logged off doing chores and catching up at home. My suggestion is to start at 3-4am and try to get airport fares. Lots of people going there in the early am and too few drivers. 

One thing I want to clarify. I do not automatically deadhead back home. Instead I do what makes sense at the time. Today I saw no cops at Newark airport so I decided to circle around trying to get a fare and I did. It was risky but I did it. Sometimes if its later in the morning I will head to Linden to catch the work crowd. If its early early than I will head back and go try for a 2nd airport run or a city. Everything I do has to make sense at the time and nothing is automatic.

There are lots of strategies. Maybe we should change the name of this forum to Uber Belly Aching. Lets talk about strategies, but not complain about what is a job like anything else. 

If you dont want the job quit and find something else. If you want to warn us, your warning is noted and Im going to continue to press on.


----------



## MikeB

I was making 2 grand a week before gas and taxes when I started driving for Uber in the summer. That's before Uber cut 20% prices. I was getting up at 5:30 am and driving 14 hours a day for 6 days a week.
I'm now driving 10 hrs a day for 5 days a week, starting at 10-11 am and grossing about $1,500- a week. Utilizing Lyft app to minimize downtime. And yes, I'm chasing the surges and cherry-picking the rides.


----------



## DjTim

chi1cabby said:


> *After Our Uber Exposé, Their PR Team Tried to Dupe Us*
> http://m.laweekly.com/informer/2014/10/29/after-our-uber-expose-their-pr-team-tried-to-dupe-us


Do we really expect anything less from a company that can afford a good PR team?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Killeen Ubur said:


> First you get all of your buddies together and start to refer them to Uber to get the referral fee....Then you post them throughout the city at all the hot spots were you will be the closest to the Uber customers. When one get a pak replace him/her with another one in this matter you get all the paks and weed out the other drivers...This method will work over time. also you keep going 24/7 nonstop get all the money out there this is how regular taxi drivers do it. Can't make BIG MONEY alone always need help.....Some Uber drivers are doing this right now....


And your friends are working for free and giving you that money? I don't understand how you're making any extra money other than the referral fee.


----------



## Uber9

Suberman said:


> Today right now is not a good day. It was good early in the morning but not now. Im logged off doing chores and catching up at home. My suggestion is to start at 3-4am and try to get airport fares. Lots of people going there in the early am and too few drivers.
> 
> One thing I want to clarify. I do not automatically deadhead back home. Instead I do what makes sense at the time. Today I saw no cops at Newark airport so I decided to circle around trying to get a fare and I did. It was risky but I did it. Sometimes if its later in the morning I will head to Linden to catch the work crowd. If its early early than I will head back and go try for a 2nd airport run or a city. Everything I do has to make sense at the time and nothing is automatic.
> 
> There are lots of strategies. Maybe we should change the name of this forum to Uber Belly Aching. Lets talk about strategies, but not complain about what is a job like anything else.
> 
> If you dont want the job quit and find something else. If you want to warn us, your warning is noted and Im going to continue to press on.


You have just made it so clear that you are a Uber plant, either PR or just a hired help at PR.


----------



## Suberman

Uber is certainly not a career and it shouldnt be, but if you want extra cash or are sitting on the couch this is a great idea. I would rather see someone driving for Uber than on the couch.

To be clear, I would not want anyone quitting a job for Uber. No way! Work the job and uber on the side.


----------



## chi1cabby

DjTim said:


> Do we really expect anything less from a company that can afford a good PR team?


This wasn't Good PR! 
This was an effort at Disinformation Campaign Through Media.
Many incidents of open hostility towards journos who'd given Uber negative coverage, and the Sarah Lacey/ Emil Michaels incident led to Reporters saying F UBER.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/journalists-are-saying-f-uber.7170/

And it's open war on Uber in the Media now. And No Corporate PR $$$$ is going to fix that.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> If you guys hate Uber this much you dont have to be drivers or use the service. I get mine each week. If you want to put me on ignore go ahead. If you consider me a loser maybe you are right. I wouldnt be doing this if I was a billionaire. I do it because I have to. Not what I wanted to do with my life, but this is what it is.


You're bragging about how much money you're making, as if UBER is actually working for you. We are just pointing out that you are not making as much money as you think. Instead of sharing info and participating in the dialogue like most of us do, you are getting extremely defensive of UBER, not of your own situation.

Newsflash: We don't work for uber, we work for ourselves. That's how uber set it up. Maybe you do work for UBER. It's the only explanation I can see for getting so defensive of the company.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Suberman said:


> Uber is certainly not a career and it shouldnt be, but if you want extra cash or are sitting on the couch this is a great idea. I would rather see someone driving for Uber than on the couch.
> 
> To be clear, I would not want anyone quitting a job for Uber. No way! Work the job and uber on the side.


This seems like a back pedal man. 2k a week would be a pretty self-sustaining job.


----------



## Uber9

Suberman said:


> Uber is certainly not a career and it shouldnt be, but if you want extra cash or are sitting on the couch this is a great idea. I would rather see someone driving for Uber than on the couch.
> 
> To be clear, I would not want anyone quitting a job for Uber. No way! Work the job and uber on the side.


Here is a tip for you  - Start another handle "S...UberMan" as you are now on everyones ignore list, I thought Uber employed some smart people I am having doubts now!


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> Uber is certainly not a career and it shouldnt be, but if you want extra cash or are sitting on the couch this is a great idea.


So now you've gone from claiming to be making $2000/week 100K/year, to saying that Uber is Not A Career, but is a source of extra cash!?

Where Are Your Screenshots, @Suberman ? Put Up Or Shut Up.


----------



## UberDude2

SuperDuperUber said:


> If you want us to believe the $2k a week than please post several of your invoices. Until you do, I will file your comments along with those who have seen rainbow farts coming out of the ass of flying unicorns.
> At NJ rates of 1.10 a mile, $2k means you are putting over 1500 miles on you car a week, 78,000 miles a year.


" rainbow farts coming out of the ass of flying unicorns"

Nice combo quote..100 bonus points for you sir. I put that in my note book along with JaxBeachDriver's use of the word xenophobia


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> You guys instantly come down on anyone who posts they are doing well saying it cant be done or even suggesting I am a PR professional. Why dont you ask how Im doing it?
> 
> Some of you seem so bitter about the experience that you instantly dismiss all positive claims. Look if you are this bitter about it than simply quit. Turn in the phone, dont use Uber. No one is forcing you.
> 
> I do work for Uber as a contractor making money driving. Im not bitter about it. Its just another job to me. I dont take it personally like you guys do. What did you think driving involved? Its just a job bro...


We know how you allegedly did it! You told us! We do this, too. We are pointing out that you are not making as much as you think because you are not accounting for expenses!


----------



## DjTim

chi1cabby said:


> This wasn't Good PR!
> This was an effort at Disinformation Campaign Through Media.
> Many incidents of open hostility towards journos who'd given Uber negative coverage, and the Sarah Lacey/ Emil Michaels incident led to Reporters saying F UBER.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/journalists-are-saying-f-uber.7170/
> 
> And it's open war on Uber in the Media now. And No Corporate PR $$$$ is going to fix that.


While you may personally think it's bad PR, the thousands and thousands of new drivers they hire each week are listening to the hype that the Uber PR/Marketing team is creating.

So - yes it's good, meaning the PR team is earning their keep also meaning it's good for Uber. For current drivers, it's not so good.


----------



## LenV

$2000/week. There's 168 hours in a week. That's $24/hour. Hey, that's possible!? Sleep? I don't need no f--n' sleep!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

LenV said:


> $2000/week. There's 168 hours in a week. That's $24/hour. Hey, that's possible!? Sleep? I don't need no f--n' sleep!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> Today right now is not a good day. It was good early in the morning but not now. Im logged off doing chores and catching up at home. My suggestion is to start at 3-4am and try to get airport fares. Lots of people going there in the early am and too few drivers.
> 
> One thing I want to clarify. I do not automatically deadhead back home. Instead I do what makes sense at the time. Today I saw no cops at Newark airport so I decided to circle around trying to get a fare and I did. It was risky but I did it. Sometimes if its later in the morning I will head to Linden to catch the work crowd. If its early early than I will head back and go try for a 2nd airport run or a city. Everything I do has to make sense at the time and nothing is automatic.
> 
> There are lots of strategies. Maybe we should change the name of this forum to Uber Belly Aching. Lets talk about strategies, but not complain about what is a job like anything else.
> 
> If you dont want the job quit and find something else. If you want to warn us, your warning is noted and Im going to continue to press on.


We ARE talking strategy! We are talking about money we actually make! You keep firing back without answering the questions we're asking. If you show us that you are indeed bringing in $2,000 per week after fees and expenses, we'll eat our words.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> Uber is certainly not a career and it shouldnt be, but if you want extra cash or are sitting on the couch this is a great idea. I would rather see someone driving for Uber than on the couch.
> 
> To be clear, I would not want anyone quitting a job for Uber. No way! Work the job and uber on the side.


Dear Uber,

This is not an acceptable response. If you think this should be a side job, advertise it as such. Don't advertise livable wages/earnings when you know it's unrealistic.

I'm not sure how they can legally advertise this.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

This is America, JaxBeachDriver. Lying is the oil that greases business.


----------



## Suberman

No I didnt account for expenses. I have not run a spreadsheet, but I do try to minimize as much as I can. Its a good point. Like I said before there are taxes and expenses.


----------



## DjTim

Suberman said:


> No I didnt account for expenses. I have not run a spreadsheet, but I do try to minimize as much as I can. Its a good point. Like I said before there are taxes and expenses.


AND the other shoe drops. This is why every person here doesn't believe you. We always look at our net, not gross.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Just realized how off my math was.

$2,000/week x 52 weeks = $104,000.

$104,000 - 20% uber fees = $83,200

- 13.6% taxes = $69,089

- 84,000* miles/year @ 56.5 c/mile for maintenance, depreciation, etc (-$47,460) = $21,629

- $1 safe rider fee for every single ride. Since we don't know how many rides he's completing, that has to be at least 1000, probably a great deal more.

So, at the end of the year, you made about $20,000 for your time, lack of sleep, and lack of life.


*He said put 21,000 miles on his car in the 4th quarter? That's 84,000 miles a year!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> No I didnt account for expenses. I have not run a spreadsheet, but I do try to minimize as much as I can. Its a good point. Like I said before there are taxes and expenses.


And we are showing you what those expenses are. Maybe they're different for you...

But if you have that kind of time and dedication, you could be making $100,000 a year, I'm sure! (just not on Uber.)


----------



## UberHammer

Suberman said:


> No I didnt account for expenses.


Most drivers don't.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> Yes, it can be done...but not without a lot of time and smarts. Many people believe any idiot can drive a car around Jersey and make cash, but that is absolutely false. You need to have a lot of people skills, business skills and KNOW the area and KNOW it very well. It does require a lot of time and a lot of mileage.


No spreadsheet? No accounting for expenses, but you started this by saying you need to have business skills and smarts...


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> Like I said before there are taxes and expenses.


Post Screenshots of your pay statements even showing $1500/week after deductions of 20% commission and $1/Ride SRFs, but before Any expenses. Many people have come on this forum claiming to be still making Bank even after the August Rate Cuts. But none have backed up their claims.


----------



## UberRey

My market is super saturated right now. I work twice as hard to make half as much thanks to the rate cuts. Had the flu this week, so this week's pay will suck. But on a normal week, I'm lucky to make $500. It's rapidly becoming not worth it. I'll probably be hitting up TXRides for a job at some point. Or go back to contract killing.


----------



## Uber Jax




----------



## unter ling

Hey suberman, there are some journalists that watch and post on the forum, if you dont want members seeing your pay statements get one of the journalists to verify your claims.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Here's my current week. See anything identifiable on it?


----------



## Uber Jax

Nice week JBD .. Congrats!


----------



## unter ling

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 2989
> Here's my current week. See anything identifiable on it?


No you are correct, no id on that one. But our friend here is so tired from all the hours he does may becoming dellusional


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Jax said:


> Nice week JBD .. Congrats!


You see, @Suberman? This is the exact point. A fellow driver in my city recognizes that this $400 week is a good week for us! And I have the luxury of XL trips mixed in, along with 1.30/mile, $.20/min rates, $5 minimum for X. Apparently, fares are much lower in your neck of the woods, but you still claim to make 5x as much.

Also, how many hours per day are you working? After a certain threshold, it's just not safe!


----------



## Uber Jax

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 2989
> Here's my current week. See anything identifiable on it?


Well there's your sign! ...
Even I have a hard time believing 2K a week and I'm gung ho on making money! I don't see how it's possible.
Maybe one week in your career if the stars all line up right and you do 5 or more good surge prices.
Even then the sleep depravity will kill ya. I know I busted my ass for 3 days during the Florida Georgia game weekend.
I ran wide open and full bore with a couple of surge fares. I made what Uber states in it's Craig's list ads and a bit more. However, I see no way, no how of making 2k in a week ... I am like a scientist on this one ... I need the proof of seeing is believing! Just as Jax Beach Driver has shown, it can be shown anonymously! 
So Batter up Sub your at the plate, what ya gunna do? Will it be a home run or a swing and a miss? You could be outta here or you could be our hero!


----------



## Suberman

Quite honestly if I need to sit here and tell you that you will have to spend money on gas and tolls than maybe you need to rethink this Uber driving. Of course you are going to spend money gas and tolls. I should not have to tell you. There is a basic level of business knowledge you need here and that comes with knowing that you will have to pay for the gas. I drive a Toyota Hybrid and get 32 mpg on average. Sometimes as high as 40 mpg.

Another thing is that I dont want you driving. Let me drive instead. I will be more than happy to take your fares. You can sit back at the house.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Oh come on Suberman. I'm beginning to lose faith in you.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Kudos to you JBD! Balls in your court Suberman. Time to fess up and admit you are an Uber shill plant. Shill! Shill! Shill! Shill! Shill! Shill!


----------



## troubleinrivercity

I think a carer advice sub forum might be useful. I bet we can help each other find better work in our respective markets, driving-related or not (preferably not!). Most of you display exemplary dedication, cleverness, and work ethic. You should be paid for it! I get that this is an uber forum, but a lot of us are kind-of over the whole uber thing.


----------



## Uber Jax

Just curious as well Sub ... How many trips have you done so far and what is your Driver rating as of today??
I would be interested in a screen shot off your drivers app to help validate your true driver existence. 
This can also be done anonymously as I have done here several times before myself!


----------



## LenV

I'm not gonna buy into this any more. We're just feeding into this loser's craving for attention. Bye bye, dork. See you at the next Star Trek convention.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> Quite honestly if I need to sit here and tell you that you will have to spend money on gas and tolls than maybe you need to rethink this Uber driving. Of course you are going to spend money gas and tolls. I should not have to tell you. There is a basic level of business knowledge you need here and that comes with knowing that you will have to pay for the gas. I drive a Toyota Hybrid and get 32 mpg on average. Sometimes as high as 40 mpg.
> 
> Another thing is that I dont want you driving. Let me drive instead. I will be more than happy to take your fares. You can sit back at the house.


If I could scream... Business knowledge?!!!! You don't even know what your expenses are!

Imagine a restaurant putting a beautiful chilean sea bass dish on the menu. The restaurant owner only accounts for how much money he makes off the dish, and not how much he pays for the ingredients, labor, electricity, rent, etc, etc. He may make $30/plate, but if it costs him $35, he'll be out of business in no time.

You keep saying toyota hybrid. What is that, a Prius? Camry? Corolla?

You do realize that it takes more than gas to keep a car running, right? I think most tires last for 80k miles at best. You'll need a fresh set of those in a year, at the rate you're going. You need oil changes, fluids topped off, etc. I don't know about hybrids, but my Pilot is overdue for a timing belt, and I also need back shocks. I was quoted $900 for that.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

He's not going to say anything he's a big fraud. He's like that guy I knew who said he was working on a top secret government drone project. Later I find out he's living in Swampscott with his parents.


----------



## UberRey

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 2989
> See anything identifiable on it?


 Yes. I can identify that you are broke. Your statement is very much like mine. If you (or I) were closer we could get together for hot ketchup soups sometime.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

troubleinrivercity said:


> I think a carer advice sub forum might be useful. I bet we can help each other find better work in our respective markets, driving-related or not (preferably not!). Most of you display exemplary dedication, cleverness, and work ethic. You should be paid for it! I get that this is an uber forum, but a lot of us are kind-of over the whole uber thing.


I've thought about this myself. To meet my needs, I need a lot of flexibility. I can and do work a lot of hours, but because I have a young kid (who is not yet school age) and other responsibilities, I don't want to commit to a company that will rely on me to be there at specific times because I dont want my name to be synonymous with "unreliable."

I've seriously wondered how much those scrap metal folks make... Let's starts new thread and brainstorm.


----------



## DjTim

JaxBeachDriver said:


> If I could scream... Business knowledge?!!!! You don't even know what your expenses are!
> 
> Imagine a restaurant putting a beautiful chilean sea bass dish on the menu. The restaurant owner only accounts for how much money he makes off the dish, and not how much he pays for the ingredients, labor, electricity, rent, etc, etc. He may make $30/plate, but if it costs him $35, he'll be out of business in no time.
> 
> You keep saying toyota hybrid. What is that, a Prius? Camry? Corolla?
> 
> You do realize that it takes more than gas to keep a car running, right? I think most tires last for 80k miles at best. You'll need a fresh set of those in a year, at the rate you're going. You need oil changes, fluids topped off, etc. I don't know about hybrids, but my Pilot is overdue for a timing belt, and I also need back shocks. I was quoted $900 for that.


And this is why all of the Restaurant reality programs are popular on Food Network. It's amazing how some of these places even exist when they can't figure out a per plate cost.

OHHHH - Another brilliant idea. A reality show on how to run a taxi cab company.


----------



## pako garcia

DjTim said:


> And this is why all of the Restaurant reality programs are popular on Food Network. It's amazing how some of these places even exist when they can't figure out a per plate cost.
> 
> OHHHH - Another brilliant idea. A reality show on how to run a taxi cab company.


Another reality show idea couldbe: the enchanted life of a uber driver; of course we have to ommit some raw scenes


----------



## Suberman

I know more about car expense than anyone in this forum. I dont need to track it like you guys do. My car expenses are minimal. Let me explain.

Think about how a professional car service operation does their business. They dont pull their cars into the dealership, but they pull them into a taxi/limo oriented shop...translation...a very cheaply run operation oftentimes without the proper licensing or insurance or EPA controls. I know where these operations exist throughout New York City and they all do work at very cut rate prices. Many times the person who runs the operation barely speaks English and none of his employees do..

Next think about what kind of cars you see racing about New York City. The taxi of choice seems to be the Toyota Camry Hybrid and for good reason. Service intervals at are 10,000 miles. They last twice as long as regular cars. In the Autotrader you see lots of them that run and drive with over 250,000 miles. I know quite a few yellow taxi 2007 Toyota Camry Hybrid with over 300,000 miles. The other type of car is the Chevrolet Suburban/Tahoe/Escalade/Yukon/Yukon XL. All of those vehicles are also very reliable and simply last. Many police departments have chosen the Chevy Tahoe as their patrol vehicle because of their reliability. So you stick with Toyota Camry Hybrid or Prius. When it comes to SUV, go with Chevy Suburban. 

I have my Toyota Camry Hybrid serviced at the dealership every 10,000 miles at a cost of $54. Anything else which needs to get done I do it such as air filter changes. In regards to tires, I look at tirerack and sears and find whatever is on sale. When it comes to tires, I will look at price and wear rating. I do look at the reviews and surveys too. The Camry doesnt seem to wear tires out quickly. In regards to speed rating, you dont want V or Z rated tires. Stick with T and H rated. The lower speed rated tires wear better and are more comfortable to ride around. Looking at this list on the Tirerack and Sears the General Altimax T-rated seems like the best deal. You can wear those down to 2/32nds in dry weather without worry. In wet weather, snow, rain etc. I would stick with 6/32nds as the rule. If you change tires, change them around October/November or at least try to make that the time. If you get it at Tirerack I know Pepboys will charge you $100 and you get free alignment check. Those guys on the street around New York City will probably slap them on for much less, like $50. A lot of these places in New York City will change them out while you sit in the car. 

When it comes to servicing the car, go the cheapest route possibly. My Toyota does not require that much in the way maintenance and Ive had zero problems. Also you should get a Black car. Its the easiest for local bodyshops to work with when it comes to painting. Many painters dont blend it into adjacent panels when it comes to Black. You can also simply get a junk yard part in Black and slap it on without painting at all. I am confident that paint match would pass. This is why many car service cars are in Black. Its a color which is easier to maintain than silver or white.

All of the 21000 miles I put on in the fourth quarter were not done just for the job, but other things that I do both business and leisure wise of course. However, lets say all of the miles were related. 21000/32 mpg=656 gallons X 2.50= $1640 Im not exactly sure what I paid for the gas or if 32 mpg is the exact figure I got. 

I guess I would be worried about gas and tolls as my biggest expenses. Tires and other maintenance items I really dont spend that much on because of my choice of vehicle. If I really needed to have something done I know where all the TLC and Taxi guys usually take their cars in the city. I could get it done affordably, although, Im not expecting any problems with this car. 

Another forum to check for car problems is Truedelta. The Toyota Prius and Camry Hybrid have very few problems. Check that before choosing a car.

If I was going to advise someone what car to get than it would be a used Toyota Prius. As for leather, there are many aftermarket leather kits. I would get them. You wont be able to run the Prius into the ground. You wont blow the engine or the trans. If you do, send me a note. Id like to see.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

blah blah blah any post you make without a screenshot of your $$$ is worthless Suberman.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> blah blah blah any post you make without a screenshot of your $$$ is worthless Suberman.


You're totally right Uncle Joe. Worthle$$ piece of shat.


----------



## Uber Jax

*Sub* ... I wanna believe but can't* until I at least see your Drivers app and rating along with how many trips you have done to date.
*
At this point I'm not even worried about the money, I just wanna know if your even a real driver!

I'm sure you can understand why we veteran drivers would want to see this after such lofty statements made by you.
It would simply validate everything you have stated so far. If you can't produce any of this then your words are empty and hold no value or garner any respect from us.

It's not rocket science Sub, we know the numbers and the math behind this. I for one hope you did make that in a week, but it just doesn't seem possible from where many of us sit. I can claim anything I want too but I don't because I KNOW what's real and what's not.
Since you have not responded to my earlier request can you please take the time to answer this post?
Thanks in advance ...

*Regards,
Uber Jax*


----------



## UberHammer

Suberman said:


> I know more about car expense than anyone in this forum. I dont need to track it like you guys do. My car expenses are minimal. Let me explain.
> 
> Think about how a professional car service operation does their business. They dont pull their cars into the dealership, but they pull them into a taxi/limo oriented shop...translation...a very cheaply run operation oftentimes without the proper licensing or insurance or EPA controls. I know where these operations exist throughout New York City and they all do work at very cut rate prices. Many times the person who runs the operation barely speaks English and none of his employees do..
> 
> Next think about what kind of cars you see racing about New York City. The taxi of choice seems to be the Toyota Camry Hybrid and for good reason. Service intervals at are 10,000 miles. They last twice as long as regular cars. In the Autotrader you see lots of them that run and drive with over 250,000 miles. I know quite a few yellow taxi 2007 Toyota Camry Hybrid with over 300,000 miles. The other type of car is the Chevrolet Suburban/Tahoe/Escalade/Yukon/Yukon XL. All of those vehicles are also very reliable and simply last. Many police departments have chosen the Chevy Tahoe as their patrol vehicle because of their reliability. So you stick with Toyota Camry Hybrid or Prius. When it comes to SUV, go with Chevy Suburban.
> 
> I have my Toyota Camry Hybrid serviced at the dealership every 10,000 miles at a cost of $54. Anything else which needs to get done I do it such as air filter changes. In regards to tires, I look at tirerack and sears and find whatever is on sale. When it comes to tires, I will look at price and wear rating. I do look at the reviews and surveys too. The Camry doesnt seem to wear tires out quickly. In regards to speed rating, you dont want V or Z rated tires. Stick with T and H rated. The lower speed rated tires wear better and are more comfortable to ride around. Looking at this list on the Tirerack and Sears the General Altimax T-rated seems like the best deal. You can wear those down to 2/32nds in dry weather without worry. In wet weather, snow, rain etc. I would stick with 6/32nds as the rule. If you change tires, change them around October/November or at least try to make that the time. If you get it at Tirerack I know Pepboys will charge you $100 and you get free alignment check. Those guys on the street around New York City will probably slap them on for much less, like $50. A lot of these places in New York City will change them out while you sit in the car.
> 
> When it comes to servicing the car, go the cheapest route possibly. My Toyota does not require that much in the way maintenance and Ive had zero problems. Also you should get a Black car. Its the easiest for local bodyshops to work with when it comes to painting. Many painters dont blend it into adjacent panels when it comes to Black. You can also simply get a junk yard part in Black and slap it on without painting at all. I am confident that paint match would pass. This is why many car service cars are in Black. Its a color which is easier to maintain than silver or white.
> 
> All of the 21000 miles I put on in the fourth quarter were not done just for the job, but other things that I do both business and leisure wise of course. However, lets say all of the miles were related. 21000/32 mpg=656 gallons X 2.50= $1640 Im not exactly sure what I paid for the gas or if 32 mpg is the exact figure I got.
> 
> I guess I would be worried about gas and tolls as my biggest expenses. Tires and other maintenance items I really dont spend that much on because of my choice of vehicle. If I really needed to have something done I know where all the TLC and Taxi guys usually take their cars in the city. I could get it done affordably, although, Im not expecting any problems with this car.
> 
> Another forum to check for car problems is Truedelta. The Toyota Prius and Camry Hybrid have very few problems. Check that before choosing a car.
> 
> If I was going to advise someone what car to get than it would be a used Toyota Prius. As for leather, there are many aftermarket leather kits. I would get them. You wont be able to run the Prius into the ground. You wont blow the engine or the trans. If you do, send me a note. Id like to see.


Maintenance is only 3% of the total costs. So even if you cut maintenance costs in half, you've only cut 1.5% of total.

And again, gas is NOT your biggest expense. Gas is only 30% of total costs. A Toyota Prius could reduce total costs 15% by cutting gas costs in half. That's pretty significant, and at $1.10 a mile rate per Uber, that 15% is for some the entire margin of profit.

Depreciation is 45% of total costs. So outside of cutting gas costs in half by getting a Prius, a depreciation strategy is the only other way to make $1.10 work. Let someone else eat the depreciation of the first 75,000. By used, with preferably no financing interest. Then you can squeak out a small profit at $1.10/mile with a non-Prius.


----------



## Suberman

Here is the PERFECT Uberx vehicle. This 2012 Toyota Prius for $13449. The thing which SUCKS about NYC TLC is that all vehicles over 5 model years face mandatory retirement. The only cars you can consider for NY work are now brand spanking new. If you decide to go with an older model in NY there is less time to fully make it work for you. However, in Jersey, I believe there are no such rules. I think you can use a car as old as 2004 in Jersey.

Lets say you wanted to do this exclusively in Jersey. Get something like this car. You can go with the cloth seats and soldier on with them or go to a local car upholstery shop and they will convert it to imitation leather seats for less than a G.

https://usedcars.truecar.com/car/Toyota-Prius-2012/JTDKN3DU2C5411321

As for maintenance and tires for this jalopy get the cheapest sears or pep boys has in stock. The $65 per tire special. There you go, good to go. This $13500 special Prius would pass all day long in Jersey.


----------



## Suberman

Here is what I make during a 30 mile trip to Newark Airport. $50 for the typical trip. At 32 mpg average, I use about 2 gallons worth of gas going to and from. The tolls on the parkway a few dollars. Sometimes I dont just deadhead back to base, but pick up a few more on my way back. Now I could get higher mileage by using techniques like cruise control at 55 mph all the way down. Airport customers I find dont want me doing that. They want me to go as fast as I can to get to their flight. I do violate the speed limit and move with the flow of traffic in that regard.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> Here is the PERFECT Uberx vehicle. This 2012 Toyota Prius for $13449. The thing which SUCKS about NYC TLC is that all vehicles over 5 model years face mandatory retirement. The only cars you can consider for NY work are now brand spanking new. If you decide to go with an older model in NY there is less time to fully make it work for you. However, in Jersey, I believe there are no such rules. I think you can use a car as old as 2004 in Jersey.
> 
> Lets say you wanted to do this exclusively in Jersey. Get something like this car. You can go with the cloth seats and soldier on with them or go to a local car upholstery shop and they will convert it to imitation leather seats for less than a G.
> 
> https://usedcars.truecar.com/car/Toyota-Prius-2012/JTDKN3DU2C5411321
> 
> As for maintenance and tires for this jalopy get the cheapest sears or pep boys has in stock. The $65 per tire special. There you go, good to go. This $13500 special Prius would pass all day long in Jersey.


Invoice pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Suberman

You are not getting shit.


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> You are not getting shit.


No one will even care to read anything you post on this thread. You have no credibility left whatsoever.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman said:


> I dont give a shit. Go **** yourself. Your a two bit asshole in Chicago buddy. I could give a shit what you think or say. Asshole. ****ing dirtbag.


Easy there Sub. Cracking under the pressure of keeping the facade up? Of course we won't get $hit because your $2k week invoices don't exist. Your claims are as fraudulent as Travis K's.


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> You have been trolling this forum all day long like the loser you are. Shut the **** up loser.


Don't blow a fuse...You brought this on yourself.
You couldn't put up the proof.
And you wouldn't shut up either!
Loser!


----------



## Suberman

Im not cracking under any pressure. Im calling these guys what they are. Dirtbag troll losers who sit there in their mamas ghetto basement jerking off. Go **** yourself dude.


----------



## MikeB

I don't know why making 2 grand a week driving for Uber and working 14 hours a day 6 days a week as I was back in August makes such an unbelievable statement here.
Here's my invoice back in August, beginning Sept. before Uber cut 20% prices in my market. Device subsription ID and a few trips ID ## were blocked-out.


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> Im not cracking under any pressure. Im calling these guys what they are. Dirtbag troll losers who sit there in their mamas ghetto basement jerking off. Go **** yourself dude.


Your last two posts say otherwise.


----------



## Suberman

Look at how much of a loser you are chicabby. You dont drive a taxi or drive anything. All you do is sit here on the board all day long trolling eating wings. You dont make dime one. You aint getting shit! Im calling you out.


----------



## chi1cabby

See that's how you post your pay statements. Than you wouldn't have to go on making an ass out of yourself.


----------



## MikeB

Suberman said:


> Look at how much of a loser you are chicabby. You dont drive a taxi or drive anything. All you do is sit here on the board all day long trolling eating wings. You dont make dime one. You aint getting shit! Im calling you out boy, what you going to do? Come on boy!


You should quit pissing match here now with regulars, bud, because you'll get banned from this forum for one week.


----------



## Suberman

It would probably be healthy to be banned. The regulars dont drive, they just troll. They sit here eating wings and trolling the forum. They dont even have a drivers license.


----------



## Suberman

Chicabby is a cowardly troll. He doesnt drive shit.


----------



## chi1cabby

@Suberman you don't need to DM me. You don't have anything to say to me that you can't say openly anyway.
You joined this forum on Wednesday. You don't know the first thing about me. And now by attacking me personally, you're proving that you are a total tool too.

Have a nice evening, y'all!


----------



## Suberman

Go to bed you loser!


----------



## Uber Driver 007

@chi1cabby Why don't you reach out to your contact at Uber NYC and ask them to see which driver is grossing $2k+ in NJ? He has given enough clues to narrow it down to him out of the 1 person making $2k+ in NJ.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

MikeB said:


> I don't know why making 2 grand a week driving for Uber and working 14 hours a day 6 days a week as I was back in August makes such an unbelievable statement here.
> Here's my invoice back in August, beginning Sept. before Uber cut 20% prices in my market. Device subsription ID and a few trips ID ## were blocked-out.
> 
> View attachment 2994


Thanks for posting Mike B!
See that's how you are supposed to do it Suberman. No need to cry and whine about it and call people names. 
Its unbelievable that Sub can replicate your earnings MikeB because your numbers were before the cut and here in NJ we are still lower in base, mileage, and time still after your cut.


----------



## chi1cabby

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Why don't you reach out to your contact at Uber NYC and ask them to see which driver is grossing $2k+ in NJ?


I might have to... @Suberman seems to have come unhinged. Josh Mohrer should know if they have another potential PR disaster in the making by letting this guy drive.


----------



## Suberman

The truth is Chi1cabby doesnt even drive a cab. He has thousands upon thousands of messages across the internet on several message boards. All he does is sit here all day trolling message boards. Let me ask sir? Whats your experience? Do you even drive a cab? Why are you here? Where do you find the time to type thousands upon thousands of messages across several boards?

Google Chi1cabby and you find out fast. Trolling message boards is all he does day in and day out. I cant even imagine how much time it would take to type out all the posts. Just another message forum troll posing as an expert.


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> Let me ask sir?


Now you are going to call me Sir, after calling me every name in the book!
I wasn't the first one to ask you to post your pay statements, and I wasn't the only one either...There were prolly a dozen other members who asked the same.
Yet you choose to attack me!
I don't have to show you anything, I didn't go on post after post making the 2K/week claim.


----------



## Suberman

I think you are nothing but a troll so you deserve every name in the book. All you do is post to the internet, but you dont actually drive. I know you have nothing to show me because you dont drive. You just post and keep posting. You are up every hour posting posting posting, but not driving driving driving.

Answer me. How does one post tens of thousands of messages to the internet and be a cab driver in Chicago? Honestly, have you ever put one hour into uber driving at all? Im calling you out as a fraud.


----------



## chi1cabby

Suberman said:


> Im calling you out as a fraud.


I see you want me to be the fall guy...the fraud...in this thread. That honor belongs solely to you.


----------



## Suberman

Im out every single day driving. You are on this message board every single day posting..not just to this board but every single one you can find out there. I found hundreds of boards you registered on. Now who is the fraud fatman? Since May you have posted 3500+ posts to this board alone. Alone! In fact, the posts come hourly all day long each and every single day. You cant tell me you were driving during that time.

I know my comments are strong, probably against the boards policy, but I cant think of any better words more deserving for an internet troll. Im sure most will agree. 

I will say it again. Its impossible to post every hour on the hour since May and drive a cab in Chicago. You are a fraud. This is a waste of your time. Its a waste of our time.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Come on Sub. Stop redirecting away from yourself. This is totally on you. All you had to do was post from the beginning to support your claim. You didn't. It's not chi's fault you didn't put up. Don't go cra-cra on chi.


----------



## Phillyx

Suberman said:


> Im out every single day driving. You are on this message board every single day posting..not just to this board but every single one you can find out there. I found hundreds of boards you registered on. Now who is the fraud fatman? Since May you have posted 3500+ posts to this board alone. Alone! In fact, the posts come hourly all day long each and every single day. You cant tell me you were driving during that time.
> 
> I know my comments are strong, probably against the boards policy, but I cant think of any better words more deserving for an internet troll. Im sure most will agree.
> 
> I will say it again. Its impossible to post every hour on the hour since May and drive a cab in Chicago. You are a fraud. This is a waste of your time. Its a waste of our time.


No wife no life
Keep driving


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

I know it's taboo to post private messages, but I'm making an exception here. This troll needs to go.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

This guy must be 21, tops. No grown man acts like this.


----------



## Suberman

I know you trolls want to be treated with respect along with the legitimate posters but you wont be getting respect from me. You guys claim to be drivers but all you do is post here all day and all night long. I saw each of your messages and this is probably not your only alias. Thousands of messages across multiple forums under different ids. My only question, where do you find the time? Why?

JaxBeachDriver is averaging 35 posts per day under this alias on this board alone. It might be Chi1cabby for all we know.

My harsh words to you are fitting of the trollish character you partake. Truly fitting.


----------



## unter ling

Suberman said:


> I know you trolls want to be treated with respect along with the legitimate posters but you wont be getting respect from me. You guys claim to be drivers but all you do is post here all day and all night long. I saw each of your messages and this is probably not your only alias. Thousands of messages across multiple forums under different ids. My only question, where do you find the time? Why?
> 
> JaxBeachDriver is averaging 35 posts per day under this alias on this board alone. It might be Chi1cabby for all we know.
> 
> My harsh words to you are fitting of the trollish character you partake. Truly fitting.


How many aliases do you have?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

lol Suberman has gone off the deep end.


----------



## Suberman

I have only one alias. This is it.

I want an answer. How can one post all these messages across several boards and still drive? The time stamps on each of the messages is very telling. I call this thread...the subject of this thread should be "Attack of the Trolls"


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> I know you trolls want to be treated with respect along with the legitimate posters but you wont be getting respect from me. You guys claim to be drivers but all you do is post here all day and all night long. I saw each of your messages and this is probably not your only alias. Thousands of messages across multiple forums under different ids. My only question, where do you find the time? Why?
> 
> JaxBeachDriver is averaging 35 posts per day under this alias on this board alone. It might be Chi1cabby for all we know.
> 
> My harsh words to you are fitting of the trollish character you partake. Truly fitting.


Yep, you got me. I'm actually Chi1cabby.

I'm on here because I'm WAITING FOR PINGS that rarely come! As you can see in my post from earlier, I was active on Uber waiting for pings. That's what the red bar meant at the top of the screen. You might have recognized that had you actually been a driver.

I post so much because I'm genuinely interested in the topic. That's just how I am. And I'm not posting this to @Suberman because I don't owe you an explanation. I'm posting it for others who are wondering.

And there are plenty of people who post here who don't drive, but who have plenty of interesting viewpoints. I don't know who @chi1cabby is, but he has and does post really interesting and useful information here.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> I want an answer. How can one post all these messages across several boards and still drive?


Answer: the same way you did today.

You're up to 47 messages, boss.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

I only drive when there are surges in my area. Won't get out of bed unless it's a 1.8x or better. Doesn't make any economic sense otherwise. Why burn out my car for $1.10 a mile? It's idiotic.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Suberman said:


> I have only one alias. This is it.
> 
> I want an answer. How can one post all these messages across several boards and still drive? The time stamps on each of the messages is very telling. I call this thread...the subject of this thread should be "Attack of the Trolls"


lol. You're in no position to demand answers.


----------



## unter ling

Well suberman wont be making his 2k this week, he has spent too much time posting here.


----------



## MikeB

Suberman said:


> I have only one alias. This is it.
> 
> I want an answer. How can one post all these messages across several boards and still drive? The time stamps on each of the messages is very telling. I call this thread...the subject of this thread should be "Attack of the Trolls"


I'm off today. I don't drive on Sundays.


----------



## suewho

Sick sick puppy


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> There were times I slept in the car.


I bet it smells great in there. The jumping up and down must only make the BO and bad breath worse.


----------



## suewho

I think you are " samename". And I think it is your mission in life to be a complete and utter prick. Do us all a favour and f××k off


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberDude2 said:


> " rainbow farts coming out of the ass of flying unicorns"
> 
> Nice combo quote..100 bonus points for you sir. I put that in my note book along with JaxBeachDriver's use of the word xenophobia


Boom! Notebook worthy


----------



## unter ling

Interesting thought. What started out as a 2k per week claim has become a witch hunt on chi1cabby.

Chi1cabby goes to great lengths to post on this forum which keeps members informed and entertained. Who cares if he is a driver or not and how many posts he makes. He does make a valuable contribution whether we agree with him or not.

Oh and i think uberjax can confirm for us that jaxbeachdriver is not chi1cabby.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

unter ling said:


> Interesting thought. What started out as a 2k per week claim has become a witch hunt on chi1cabby.
> 
> Chi1cabby goes to great lengths to post on this forum which keeps members informed and entertained. Who cares if he is a driver or not and how many posts he makes. He does make a valuable contribution whether we agree with him or not.
> 
> Oh and i think uberjax can confirm for us that jaxbeachdriver is not chi1cabby.





unter ling said:


> Interesting thought. What started out as a 2k per week claim has become a witch hunt on chi1cabby.
> 
> Chi1cabby goes to great lengths to post on this forum which keeps members informed and entertained. Who cares if he is a driver or not and how many posts he makes. He does make a valuable contribution whether we agree with him or not.
> 
> Oh and i think uberjax can confirm for us that jaxbeachdriver is not chi1cabby.


Well, unless @Uber Jax, @chi1cabby are also me  We are the United States of Tara.


----------



## unter ling

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Well, unless @Uber Jax, @chi1cabby are also me  We are the United States of Tara.


And maybe you are also suberman?


----------



## Suberman

The fact is that at 4am Im going to be on the road. Im not going to be on 13 message boards posting like a madman. Thats the difference. Some here are experts on these message boards, but they dont drive. Chi1cabby is an internet troll. He may have knowledge of whatever but he doesnt drive.

So look, you want to sit there and troll me post after post go ahead. I have work to do. Its another work day for me. Sit there and post, but know you aint making dime one from doing it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> The fact is that at 4am Im going to be on the road. Im not going to be on 13 message boards posting like a madman. Thats the difference. Some here are experts on these message boards, but they dont drive.


Ok, boo boo. You really showed us. Slam another 8 ball and get back to work.


----------



## Suberman

No sir, I dont do any drugs. I have no idea what "8ball" is, but maybe you do.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Stay safe Sub. Be careful out there. I will be dreaming about you while I catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> No sir, I dont do any drugs. I have no idea what "8ball" is, but maybe you do.


I'm not a sir. I'm a mother. Thank you.


----------



## Suberman

Well say hello to Chi1cabby for me.


----------



## suewho

Hey " suberman" aka samename, thought you were going out to "work" .....still posting huh???


----------



## suewho

Posted 11 minutes ago, must be quiet then,


----------



## NightRider

9 pages later... hasn't this thread gone on long enough?


----------



## DjTim

LMAO! I thought my thread from last night was crazy. This shit is even better here!


----------



## DjTim

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm not a sir. I'm a mother. Thank you.


So is this the creepy thread where everyone is going to start hitting on you? Cause this is how you start getting hit on.... LOL!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

I believe him , some customers don't have money problems they pay well , the next step is for you to figure out how to Make the same money with less hours ( it is possible ) some people here have there mind closed they think customers only buy 99 cent cheeseburgers , they once in a while have steak too , this guy has figured out the truth our bussiness is like a big pie most drivers are content with what they are given THIS IS THE US OF A THE PIE IS OWNED BY NO ONE he has served him self a bigger piece because he can , he will go places good start ( he reminds me of my early years in driving )


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> Interesting thought. What started out as a 2k per week claim has become a witch hunt on chi1cabby.
> 
> Chi1cabby goes to great lengths to post on this forum which keeps members informed and entertained. Who cares if he is a driver or not and how many posts he makes. He does make a valuable contribution whether we agree with him or not.
> 
> Oh and i think uberjax can confirm for us that jaxbeachdriver is not chi1cabby.


Yup, Confirmed! ... Jaxbeachdriver is NOT chi1cabby! How do I KNOW this?
Cuz we actually met and had pizza at the Beach ...


----------



## Uber Jax

Uber Jax said:


> *Sub* ... I wanna believe but can't* until I at least see your Drivers app and rating along with how many trips you have done to date.
> *
> At this point I'm not even worried about the money, I just wanna know if your even a real driver!
> 
> I'm sure you can understand why we veteran drivers would want to see this after such lofty statements made by you.
> It would simply validate everything you have stated so far. If you can't produce any of this then your words are empty and hold no value or garner any respect from us.
> 
> It's not rocket science Sub, we know the numbers and the math behind this. I for one hope you did make that in a week, but it just doesn't seem possible from where many of us sit. I can claim anything I want too but I don't because I KNOW what's real and what's not.
> Since you have not responded to my earlier request can you please take the time to answer this post?
> Thanks in advance ...
> 
> *Regards,
> Uber Jax*


Well, there's a first for everything. I have never quoted myself here but that has changed.

*Look Sub,* in spite of all the name calling and whatnot, it simply comes down to this... Proof!
Hell, I'm not even asking to see your statements. I just wanna know if you are even a real diver or if your just posting on here as if you were. At this point and time forget about the money. I would like it if you were to just simply answer any one of my posts about you being a driver.

Please show us all a screen shot of your Driver App with your Driver Rating! Then please tell us how many trips you have under your belt so far to date. I'm not asking for much and this can be done anonymously!

Your failure to even reply to any one of my simplistic requests here really shows us that your not even a driver.
I mean your a new posting member and your first post is a mind blower. It's outlandish and unbelievable.
Not saying it could ever be done but it's very very rare with the current fare rates and whatnot. You should have expected this backlash and certainly could have avoided it by posting your Proof.
I mean let's put the shoe on the other foot ... wouldn't you question (even yourself would have to admit) a newbie coming in here and making such a post and showing no proof? Then not proving or backing up what they have posted. Let alone then go into a name calling frenzy and simply arguing with the entire board of members here. You even failed on the basics of simply being able to prove to us that you are even a Driver. All because you have ignored my requests about such. I have been nice to you and have asked you nicely for this documentation. So far Nothing, nada, zip!

With that being said, can't you see how we cannot begin to believe you? Would you believe anyone that did the same on here as you have done with this thread? Again, it's not rocket science, just prove it. That's all we're asking for. Is that such a crime? I expect this post to go unanswered as well. If so your posts and your name associated with them is MUD!

This thread has become obtuse in nature and should be closed at some point. I want off this merry go round, I'm getting sick of it!

*Respectfully,
Uber Jax!*


----------



## UberHammer

This thread is a:


----------



## wtdrivesnj

Sorry Suberman... I call BS...
I've made that $2K week GROSS - start taking out your time and expenses and you realize your making nothing

NJ/NYC is full of TOLLS...
I've made that $2k/week believe me it is minus at least $400 in tolls alone. + Gas + Uber 20% + $1 fee

You would need to do a lot of airport runs EWR to NYC and since they give the TLC drivers priority your chances of getting those are rare...

Anytown NJ to JFK is a 3 hour back and forth at least - all the inside NJ rides are literally mileage = $ plus a couple of dollars for time and base rate. 

Don't give me that I ride the middle of the night crap...anybody who drives in the NJ/NYC area knows that they close the lanes on both tunnels almost every night and traffic at 11 at night can be just as bad as rush hour. There is construction everywhere
NJ Rate Sucks 
Yeah an Uber statement can say $50/Hour but its "Ubermath" not reality


----------



## Klecko

wtdrivesnj said:


> Sorry Suberman... I call BS...
> I've made that $2K week GROSS - start taking out your time and expenses and you realize your making nothing
> 
> NJ/NYC is full of TOLLS...
> I've made that $2k/week believe me it is minus at least $400 in tolls alone. + Gas + Uber 20% + $1 fee
> 
> You would need to do a lot of airport runs EWR to NYC and since they give the TLC drivers priority your chances of getting those are rare...
> 
> Anytown NJ to JFK is a 3 hour back and forth at least - all the inside NJ rides are literally mileage = $ plus a couple of dollars for time and base rate.
> 
> Don't give me that I ride the middle of the night crap...anybody who drives in the NJ/NYC area knows that they close the lanes on both tunnels almost every night and traffic at 11 at night can be just as bad as rush hour. There is construction everywhere
> NJ Rate Sucks
> Yeah an Uber statement can say $50/Hour but its "Ubermath" not reality


Are you sure Uber gives TLC priority for EWR to NYC rides? How tdo you know this? I've suspected that but wasn't sure.


----------



## wtdrivesnj

Suberman said:


> This week especially. Almost all of Northern Jersey is either in the red (surge) or yellow (about to surge). I bet if you worked 24 hours this holiday weekend getting minimal sleep where I am you could make a grand in just a weekend. Its just a matter of getting out there and doing it. If you put in the hours and place yourself in key areas it can be done.
> 
> When you see the Uber advertisement saying something like you can make 10 grand a month there are people doing it. The fineprint is that you have to put your back into this and get out there making yourself available.


You're full of shit Suberman...show us 3 receipts of consistently making Net 2K. 
The Uber Black maybe doing it in Manhattan but not us NJ uberX drivers...
when you can't pick up in NYC and have to come back empty. 
You can't possibly drive for real...I know a lot of UberX drivers in this area and I know what they are making NET.... it's 1.10 / mile
You're full of Shit...Uber advertisement is full of shit


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

wtdrivesnj said:


> You're full of shit Suberman...show us 3 receipts of consistently making Net 2K.
> The Uber Black maybe doing it in Manhattan but not us NJ uberX drivers...
> when you can't pick up in NYC and have to come back empty.
> You can't possibly drive for real...I know a lot of UberX drivers in this area and I know what they are making NET.... it's 1.10 / mile
> You're full of Shit...Uber advertisement is full of shit


Watch out, he's gonna send you a wittle pm calling you a bad name, because that's what normal grown men do.

What are typical UberX drivers grossing in NJ?


----------



## wtdrivesnj

Klecko said:


> Are you sure Uber gives TLC priority for EWR to NYC rides? How tdo you know this? I've suspected that but wasn't sure.


Yeah I'm sure...


----------



## wtdrivesnj

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Watch out, he's gonna send you a wittle pm calling you a bad name, because that's what normal grown men do.
> 
> What are typical UberX drivers grossing in NJ.


Gross= Ubermath
It depends on how and where you drive...I consistently make $1K NET( +- it varies)...more - since they lowered the rates.
Last week for me was shit...I've been trying surge prices (not successfully) NJ rates Sucks..Chasing surge prices sucks...the airport sucks...luck just wasn't with me. I made $40 on Saturday....shit... bad week


----------



## Suberman

This forum sounds like the "Losers Lounge" where everyone goes to complain how hard or impossible things are in life. I see a bunch of guys who hang out on the internet complaining instead of discussing how you can do it. To be honest, I dont even think some of you really drive as you post here thousands of posts, multiple daily. Its pretty hard for me to believe you drive at all and, instead, are just trolling or spamming the forum. 

Yes, driving a car for hire is hard work which is not at all glamorous. Yes, driving for Uber is not a career and the pay sucks. We all know that and there is no need to come on here and reinforce it. I would not want my family or anyone I know doing it, but like anything else in life, sometimes you just have to do it and squeeze whatever cash from it you can.

Why dont you use your time to discuss real strategies which worked instead of coming on here with all this negative energy and bluster? I put forward a strategy of getting up early and hanging out in a wealthy suburb waiting for the airport call. It works for me daily. The only times it doesnt work is when I wake up late. There are plenty of other strategies worth considering and it would be nice if you can discuss them. I think its hard to discuss a strategy if you dont drive or are not successful at driving.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman said:


> This forum sounds like the "Losers Lounge" where everyone goes to complain how hard or impossible things are in life. I see a bunch of guys who hang out on the internet complaining instead of discussing how you can do it. To be honest, I dont even think some of you really drive as you post here thousands of posts, multiple daily. Its pretty hard for me to believe you drive at all and, instead, are just trolling or spamming the forum.
> 
> Yes, driving a car for hire is hard work which is not at all glamorous. Yes, driving for Uber is not a career and the pay sucks. We all know that and there is no need to come on here and reinforce it. I would not want my family or anyone I know doing it, but like anything else in life, sometimes you just have to do it and squeeze whatever cash from it you can.
> 
> Why dont you use your time to discuss real strategies which worked instead of coming on here with all this negative energy and bluster? I put forward a strategy of getting up early and hanging out in a wealthy suburb waiting for the airport call. It works for me daily. The only times it doesnt work is when I wake up late. There are plenty of other strategies worth considering and it would be nice if you can discuss them. I think its hard to discuss a strategy if you dont drive or are not successful at driving.


You have no credibility here since you refuse to prove your $2k claim. The real strategy is not to drive for Uber at $1.10 mile because you are only making Uber money and not yourself and depreciating your car even faster. Strategy is to drive only surges. Anyone who suggests other is either ignorant or an Uber shill.


----------



## Suberman

Good. I have no credibility. You in NJ? Lets meet face to face and discuss credibity and stategies.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Come meet me at 1100 Woodbridge Road, Rahway, NJ 07065 whenever you want


----------



## unter ling

SuperDuperUber said:


> Come meet me at 1100 Woodbridge Road, Rahway, NJ 07065 whenever you want


What not a showdown at high noon?

My moneys on superduperuber if this happens.


----------



## unter ling

Suberman said:


> This forum sounds like the "Losers Lounge" where everyone goes to complain how hard or impossible things are in life. I see a bunch of guys who hang out on the internet complaining instead of discussing how you can do it. To be honest, I dont even think some of you really drive as you post here thousands of posts, multiple daily. Its pretty hard for me to believe you drive at all and, instead, are just trolling or spamming the forum.
> 
> Yes, driving a car for hire is hard work which is not at all glamorous. Yes, driving for Uber is not a career and the pay sucks. We all know that and there is no need to come on here and reinforce it. I would not want my family or anyone I know doing it, but like anything else in life, sometimes you just have to do it and squeeze whatever cash from it you can.
> 
> Why dont you use your time to discuss real strategies which worked instead of coming on here with all this negative energy and bluster? I put forward a strategy of getting up early and hanging out in a wealthy suburb waiting for the airport call. It works for me daily. The only times it doesnt work is when I wake up late. There are plenty of other strategies worth considering and it would be nice if you can discuss them. I think its hard to discuss a strategy if you dont drive or are not successful at driving.


Well welcome to the losers lounge, so glad you chose to become a member.


----------



## Suberman

You are not going to get any fares hanging out at that Quik Chek in Rahway. In the morning I start wih wealthy suburbs trying to get a city or airport dump. At the end of business I hang in business and industrial centers. Drug companies for example. Someone always needs a ride. All roads usually lead to Hoboken so thats where I end up. You dont start in Hoboken...you just end up there.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

$402 paycheck for 43 hours online


----------



## UberHammer

Suberman said:


> Yes, driving for Uber is not a career and the pay sucks.


This statement and your thread title are on the complete opposite sides of the spectrum. You can't claim both and have a consistent argument.


----------



## Suberman

You dont use a new car for Jersey. The 13000 dollar 2012 Toyota Prius seemed more like the car you want to use. If you put 100k miles on it, it will probably depreciate to 6-7k.

For NYC TLC the only car you can use is a new car because of the 5 year mandatory retirement rule. If you dont go new than thats one less year you have to use it unless its on the clean air list which might give you another year or two.

For Jersey a used Hybrid will do well. Any repair work or parts like tires go to the cheapest place. For ties 69 dollar special at sears or pep boys. Go to the places taxis take their cars. Get the car in black. Forget about the dealership.


----------



## Suberman

Making 2k a week in Jersey is not good money at all.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman said:


> Making 2k a week in Jersey is not good money at all.


Especially since you don't make 2k


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> You dont use a new car for Jersey. The 13000 dollar 2012 Toyota Prius seemed more like the car you want to use. If you put 100k miles on it, it will probably depreciate to 6-7k.
> 
> For NYC TLC the only car you can use is a new car because of the 5 year mandatory retirement rule. If you dont go new than thats one less year you have to use it unless its on the clean air list which might give you another year or two.
> 
> For Jersey a used Hybrid will do well. Any repair work or parts like tires go to the cheapest place. For ties 69 dollar special at sears or pep boys. Go to the places taxis take their cars. Get the car in black. Forget about the dealership.


Why do you keep giving car recommendations? I see no one asking for that information.

Maybe it's an automatically generated response. There's a button to click when someone questions your credibility, and instead of offering any proof that you work for Uber, it populates info about cars and the TLC. Uber typically responds with proper English, but maybe in order to make it look legit, the PR pros decided to purposely throw in errors such as "than" instead of "then."


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> Making 2k a week in Jersey is not good money at all.


Then
1.) why are you on here bragging about it and throwing advice around as if you've made it, and
2.) why are you going to such crazy lengths and making so many sacrifices to make "not good money"?


----------



## Suberman

I do work for Uber. Im a driver. Maybe I might work for the Cubans or the Russians too. I might be working for Toyota trying to push their Hybrid cars. Maybe thats it.

Im certainly not an English teacher and probably if I focused on school more I might not be driving a hack around Jersey. Despite that I am well rated by those who ride in my smelly car. Maybe they like the smell of work. You too can work like me. Just apply and they might take you versus trolling the net.

You seem to be good at that English. Put it to good work or you will be like me driving that hack.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> I do work for Uber. Im a driver. Maybe I might work for the Cubans or the Russians too. I might be working for Toyota trying to push their Hybrid cars. Maybe thats it.
> 
> Im certainly not an English teacher and probably if I focused on school more I might not be driving a hack around Jersey. Despite that I am well rated by those who ride in my smelly car. Maybe they like the smell of work. You too can work like me. Just apply and they might take you versus trolling the net.
> 
> You seem to be good at that English. Put it to good work or you will be like me driving that hack.


I am, in fact, trying to finish my last 28 credits of a journalism degree with a minor in education. (I'm basically a money repellant.) You can imagine how proud I was to partner with this company when news broke of plans to launch smear/attack campaigns against journalists who publish unfavorable articles about it.

(Side note: before anyone asks, I have no intentions of writing any articles about Uber -- conflict of interest, and all that.)


----------



## Suberman

I dont think they planned to launch an attack campaign. I think it was just random smacktalk. There is most certainly a lot of smacktalk here in NJ but we just ignore it. Dont take it personally.

Lets say they did plan an attack campaign. It would be no different than the attack campaigns launched by news networks like CNN and the Huffington Post against things like guns or people like Romney. So Uber is free to launch their attack campaign just like cnn launches theirs. If you think anything criminal has taken place there is a justice system, but, of course, this is all a war of words or a war of smack. If you are smart you will figure out whats true or not, but I dont care. Im just trying to make some money. Let them attack the Huffington Post. In fact I might just join them in their war of words against the post. Tbey deserve it.


----------



## UberHammer

Suberman said:


> I do work for Uber. Im a driver. Maybe I might work for the Cubans or the Russians too. I might be working for Toyota trying to push their Hybrid cars. Maybe thats it.


These are red herring arguments.

People are just asking you to back up what you've already claimed. If you would also like to claim that your work for the Cubans, Russians, or Toyota, then expect to be asked to back up those claims as well.

All people are asking for is something more than just taking your word for it. The internet is full of people claiming outlandish things. And your claim in the original post of this thread is pretty outlandish. Back it up, or expect ridicule.


----------



## Narkos

Suberman said:


> Uber is certainly not a career and it shouldnt be, but if you want extra cash or are sitting on the couch this is a great idea. I would rather see someone driving for Uber than on the couch.
> 
> To be clear, I would not want anyone quitting a job for Uber. No way! Work the job and uber on the side.


That's what I used to do...work the job and uber on the side. However, in no way in hell is Uber worth it unless you'll put in the time and effort. If you sit on the couch and wait for pings, Uber is a terrible idea.

I started driving when rates in Phoenix were $1.97 (If I remember correctly). At the time, without too many drivers on the road, you could make decent money. Now, with driver oversaturation and shit rates ($1.20) in Phoenix, there's no way in hell anyone will come out positive 'sitting on the couch' and waiting for pings. Before I decided to call it quits, I did a 16 hour Saturday shift to see how much I could make, and I grossed $340. The scary thing is is that I don't even remember the last 3 trips! In my book, it's simply not worth it. Give up my weekends for shit pay, frustration, possible legal troubles and condescending ****** bags? **** them and Uber!


----------



## Suberman

I will not post any private or personal information such as invoices or statements even with partial information blacked out. I dont care what you think or believe. Let me say that again. I dont care. Furthermore, you will not stop me from posting just like you seem not to be deterred from posting. End of story. Thats it.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman said:


> I will not post any private or personal information such as invoices or statements even with partial information blacked out. I dont care what you think or believe. Let me say that again. I dont care. Furthermore, you will not stop me from posting just like you seem not to be deterred from posting. End of story. Thats it.


Of course you won't, you are an Uber tool, shill, plant, bot, etc. or just a mentally unstable person who lives in an alternate Uber induced fantasy world.


----------



## wtdrivesnj

Suberman said:


> I will not post any private or personal information such as invoices or statements even with partial information blacked out. I dont care what you think or believe. Let me say that again. I dont care. Furthermore, you will not stop me from posting just like you seem not to be deterred from posting. End of story. Thats it.


I totally agree with you Suberman...why should you have to prove your own word...why...that would be unuberlike


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite




----------



## Killeen Ubur

Narkos said:


> That's what I used to do...work the job and uber on the side. However, in no way in hell is Uber worth it unless you'll put in the time and effort. If you sit on the couch and wait for pings, Uber is a terrible idea.
> 
> I started driving when rates in Phoenix were $1.97 (If I remember correctly). At the time, without too many drivers on the road, you could make decent money. Now, with driver oversaturation and shit rates ($1.20) in Phoenix, there's no way in hell anyone will come out positive 'sitting on the couch' and waiting for pings. Before I decided to call it quits, I did a 16 hour Saturday shift to see how much I could make, and I grossed $340. The scary thing is is that I don't even remember the last 3 trips! In my book, it's simply not worth it. Give up my weekends for shit pay, frustration, possible legal troubles and condescending ****** bags? **** them and Uber!


Hey I saw a video with a guy who heads the office of weights and measures that must be the office with the power to hold Uber accountable for fines. His office already has over $160,000 in fines give out to Uber drivers...You need to talk to him about all this great revenue coming in and that you can run sting operations to fine Uber drivers for a % of the take.....This free up his officers to do anther things


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

You know some panhandlers can make $100 a day in busy cities...just saying...no overhead costs either...


----------



## Killeen Ubur

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> You know some panhandlers can make $100 a day in busy cities...just saying...no overhead costs either...


Shit more like $300.00 to $400.00


----------



## Suberman

This is an anonymous message board and privacy is our right. By posting information like that you can be traced. You are free to believe what you want and if you dont believe me I dont give a damn. Thats how its going to be.

My view of this forum is people are wildly negative and paranoid. Probably a lot here dont drive or are failed drivers, but act like experts. This forum could be used as a resource, but instead its useless with the winner being the forum owner who collects advertising revenue. Your negativity goes to his house payments. If you got a chip against Uber posting here wont hurt them just like posting against Mcdonalds wont hurt mcds. All you do is increase the revenue of the website owner. Probably they are posting too so they can earn more.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

I don't see any ads here do you?


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman said:


> This is an anonymous message board and privacy is our right. By posting information like that you can be traced. You are free to believe what you want and if you dont believe me I dont give a damn. Thats how its going to be.
> 
> My view of this forum is people are wildly negative and paranoid. Probably a lot here dont drive or are failed drivers, but act like experts. This forum could be used as a resource, but instead its useless with the winner being the forum owner who collects advertising revenue. Your negativity goes to his house payments. If you got a chip against Uber posting here wont hurt them just like posting against Mcdonalds wont hurt mcds. All you do is increase the revenue of the website owner. Probably they are posting too so they can earn more.


Guess again Subertool:
*McDonald's earnings ugly; shares fall*
 Bruce Horovitz, USA TODAY5:56 p.m. EDT October 21, 2014
 131TWEET 28LINKEDIN 41COMMENTEMAILMORE
McDonald's seems to have lost its secret sauce.

Shares of the world's largest burger chain (MCD)closed down 0.6% Tuesday after the company announced disappointing third quarter results marred by a decline in revenues, operating income and earnings per share. Shares were down 58 cents at $91.01.

Perhaps most troubling of all: Global comparable sales dropped 3.3%, the company said, reflecting a decline in guest traffic in all major segments - along with the continued impact of previous meat supplier issues in Asia.

"By all measures, our performance fell short of our expectations," said CEO Don Thompson, in a statement. He said the third-quarter results "reflect a significant decline vs. a year ago." He faulted several things, including a higher effective tax rate, "unusual events" in Asia and Europe and "under-performance" in the U.S. market.

Third-quarter earnings fell a worse-than-expected 30%. McDonald's reported a profit of $1.07 billion, or $1.09 a share, vs. $1.52 billion, or $1.52 a share, a year earlier.

"McDonald's third-quarter results reflect a significant decline versus a year ago, with our business and financial performance pressured by a variety of factors," Thompson said.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Speaking of McDonalds they are acting a lot like Uber

*McDonald's faces 78 charges of flouting labour laws in US*
New York TimesDec 22, 2014, 04.09AM IST
















T


(Business groups upset with&#8230

*By Steven Greenhouse*

NEW YORK: The National Labor Relations Board announced on Friday that its general counsel had brought 78 charges against McDonald's and some of its franchise operators, accusing them of violating federal labour law in response to workers' protests for higher wages around the country.

The general counsel's move immediately drew outrage from a variety of national business groups because the labour action deemed McDonald's a joint employer, a status that would make the fast-food titan equally responsible for actions taken at its franchised restaurants.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

McDonalds is making most of its profits nowadays off poor people addicted to sugars, salts, and fats, not unlike a drug dealer.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

Suberman said:


> This is an anonymous message board and privacy is our right. By posting information like that you can be traced. You are free to believe what you want and if you dont believe me I dont give a damn. Thats how its going to be.
> 
> My view of this forum is people are wildly negative and paranoid. Probably a lot here dont drive or are failed drivers, but act like experts. This forum could be used as a resource, but instead its useless with the winner being the forum owner who collects advertising revenue. Your negativity goes to his house payments. If you got a chip against Uber posting here wont hurt them just like posting against Mcdonalds wont hurt mcds. All you do is increase the revenue of the website owner. Probably they are posting too so they can earn more.


This forum is run by Uber.....Just like the saying saids

"KEEP YOUR FRIENDS CLOSE BUT KEEP YOUR ENEMIES CLOSER"

Now Suberman get out there and make me some money my house payment comes up on the 1st


----------



## Killeen Ubur

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> McDonalds is making most of its profits nowadays off poor people addicted to sugars, salts, and fats, not unlike a drug dealer.


No different then Stalin was addicted to power


----------



## Narkos

Killeen Ubur said:


> Hey I saw a video with a guy who heads the office of weights and measures that must be the office with the power to hold Uber accountable for fines. His office already has over $160,000 in fines give out to Uber drivers...You need to talk to him about all this great revenue coming in and that you can run sting operations to fine Uber drivers for a % of the take.....This free up his officers to do anther things


I want Uber raped up the ass, not the drivers.

By the way, nice profile picture of Tesla.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> I will not post any private or personal information such as invoices or statements even with partial information blacked out. I dont care what you think or believe. Let me say that again. I dont care. Furthermore, you will not stop me from posting just like you seem not to be deterred from posting. End of story. Thats it.


Posting a portion of your statement showing $2,000? You posted the personal information about where you sit, what you drive, when you drive, where you drive, and how much you make. Yet posting a portion of your pay statement to backup your claims with nothing identifiable showing is too personal?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Posting a portion of your statement showing $2,000? You posted the personal information about where you sit, what you drive, when you drive, where you drive, and what you make and how you make. Yet posting a portion of your pay statement to backup your claims with nothing identifiable showing is too personal?


It's called image reverse engineering using the file code matrix. Don't you watch CSI?


----------



## Suberman

Yesterday was a disaster because I accidentally slept in. My plan on a daily basis is to start out at 4am if not a little sooner. From 3-6am there is always 1 person who wants to go to the airport and the traffic is non-existent. The regular fare to the airport is about $50. If I get a fare to the airport before 5am I can make it there and back very quickly then rinse and repeat if possible with another airport fare. Usually I can make 100-150 dollars by 8am. If I start the day like that, than I can usually make it a 250-300 dollar day.

It certainly is a LOT of hours and driving. As I have been saying all along in this thread its not at all glamorous driving your car around all day, but it can be done. In my case, like many Uber drivers, I need the cash so that's why I do it. I don't spend my time surfing the internet or trolling forums. Total waste of time. I do what I have to do to make the cash. Certainly, driving for Uber is nothing to brag about in my opinion, but at least we are bringing in some cash. I would have appreciated the rates from the summer. I have not seen any rise in volume as a result of the lowered fares. I think people would have been fine with paying the higher fares under the summer rate system.

Short fares below $15 per ride is not worth it at all. From 3pm to 7pm I made about 50 dollars because all I was doing was short fares. The early morning airport and city dumps are much preferred as there is no traffic. In fact, there was a group of teenagers who got into the car that were acting kind of funny in the back. After they left I did a very close examination to see if they did any damage. Fortunately, there was none, but there could come a time when you are doing one of those short fares and the interior gets damaged wiping out your profit. The price to get anything repaired or replaced will cost a lot.

Don't post any statements or invoices because with exact amounts the people at Uber can trace it back to you 100%. I like to remain anonymous so I can post freely.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

[QUOTE="Suberman, post: 115306,
Don't post any statements or invoices because with exact amounts the people at Uber can trace it back to you 100%. I like to remain anonymous so I can post freely.[/QUOTE]
You don't post because you can't back up your lies. Pure and simple. You are a liar if can't prove your claim.


----------



## unter ling

Your are spending a lot of time posting. 66 so far in just under a week? No wonder you slept in, you are spending too much time on this forum.


----------



## unter ling

SuperDuperUber said:


> [QUOTE="Suberman, post: 115306,
> Don't post any statements or invoices because with exact amounts the people at Uber can trace it back to you 100%. I like to remain anonymous so I can post freely.


You don't post because you can't back up your lies. Pure and simple. You are a liar if can't prove your claim.[/QUOTE]

He is saying what uber wants people to hear.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

unter ling said:


> You don't post because you can't back up your lies. Pure and simple. You are a liar if can't prove your claim.


He is saying what uber wants people to hear.[/QUOTE]
Exactly, he is an Uber shill here to perpetuate the Uber fraudulent earnings claims.


----------



## unter ling

SuperDuperUber said:


> He is saying what uber wants people to hear.


Exactly, he is an Uber shill here to perpetuate the Uber fraudulent earnings claims.[/QUOTE]

Perhaps we should thank him for reaching out. The usual uber reponse


----------



## Uber Jax

Uber Jax said:


> Well, there's a first for everything. I have never quoted myself here but that has changed.
> 
> *Look Sub,* in spite of all the name calling and whatnot, it simply comes down to this... Proof!
> Hell, I'm not even asking to see your statements. I just wanna know if you are even a real diver or if your just posting on here as if you were. At this point and time forget about the money. I would like it if you were to just simply answer any one of my posts about you being a driver.
> 
> Please show us all a screen shot of your Driver App with your Driver Rating! Then please tell us how many trips you have under your belt so far to date. I'm not asking for much and this can be done anonymously!
> 
> Your failure to even reply to any one of my simplistic requests here really shows us that your not even a driver.
> I mean your a new posting member and your first post is a mind blower. It's outlandish and unbelievable.
> Not saying it could ever be done but it's very very rare with the current fare rates and whatnot. You should have expected this backlash and certainly could have avoided it by posting your Proof.
> I mean let's put the shoe on the other foot ... wouldn't you question (even yourself would have to admit) a newbie coming in here and making such a post and showing no proof? Then not proving or backing up what they have posted. Let alone then go into a name calling frenzy and simply arguing with the entire board of members here. You even failed on the basics of simply being able to prove to us that you are even a Driver. All because you have ignored my requests about such. I have been nice to you and have asked you nicely for this documentation. So far Nothing, nada, zip!
> 
> With that being said, can't you see how we cannot begin to believe you? Would you believe anyone that did the same on here as you have done with this thread? Again, it's not rocket science, just prove it. That's all we're asking for. Is that such a crime? I expect this post to go unanswered as well. If so your posts and your name associated with them is MUD!
> 
> This thread has become obtuse in nature and should be closed at some point. I want off this merry go round, I'm getting sick of it!
> 
> *Respectfully,
> Uber Jax!*


Again Sub, I am going to quote myself here! ...

Just prove to us all here that your even a Driver by posting a screenshot of your Drivers App & Rating! 
(which can be done anonymously, I have done it several times here myself)

You have ignored all my posts for this simple info that would lend to your credibility for starters!
I knew like I had stated, that it would go unanswered. I have called this right from the beginning!

Your posts and your name associated with them are just *MUD!*


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> I don't spend my time surfing the internet or trolling forums. Total waste of time.


Hahahahaha! What are you doing now? What do you call that stint the other day where you were PMing people to call them names. The only troll here is you.

And we can spend time online because we have down time. We don't sleep in our cars.


----------



## UberHammer

Suberman said:


> I like to remain anonymous so I can post freely.


Given how much information you have shared in this thread, anyone can turn on the Uber rider app in the early morning and know exactly where you are.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> The regular fare to the airport is about $50.


I get the same for airport runs, except there are no tolls. And I sleep in my bed like a human.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> As I have been saying all along in this thread its not at all glamorous driving your car around all day, but it can be done.


Prove it. Everyone else has.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

UberHammer said:


> These are red herring arguments.
> 
> People are just asking you to back up what you've already claimed. If you would also like to claim that your work for the Cubans, Russians, or Toyota, then expect to be asked to back up those claims as well.
> 
> All people are asking for is something more than just taking your word for it. The internet is full of people claiming outlandish things. And your claim in the original post of this thread is pretty outlandish. Back it up, or expect ridicule.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

According to the owner's manual for my Honda pilot, the timing belt is supposed to be changed every 60k miles. I've read complaints about the brakes, but I have a friend who's a mechanic, so I can just take it to him.

(This is my impression of @Suberman. Talkin about a bunch of shit that nobody asked about.)


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> There is most certainly a lot of smacktalk here in NJ but we just ignore it. Dont take it personally.


Says the guy who does this just because we asked for evidence to back up his claims:


----------



## cybertec69

Suberman said:


> This week especially. Almost all of Northern Jersey is either in the red (surge) or yellow (about to surge). I bet if you worked 24 hours this holiday weekend getting minimal sleep where I am you could make a grand in just a weekend. Its just a matter of getting out there and doing it. If you put in the hours and place yourself in key areas it can be done.
> 
> When you see the Uber advertisement saying something like you can make 10 grand a month there are people doing it. The fineprint is that you have to put your back into this and get out there making yourself available.


And become a road Hazzard to the public.


----------



## Suberman

So busy driving today hadnt had a chance to respond. Up about 150 today alone.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> So busy driving today hadnt had a chance to respond. Up about 150 today alone.


Yet you just did.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yet you just did.


Good for him


----------



## Suberman

Working on Christmas Eve sucks but I would rather be the guy with the cash and a nice fat invoice when it comes time.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman said:


> So busy driving today hadnt had a chance to respond. Up about 150 today alone.


That's 150 cents right?


----------



## UberHammer

Suberman said:


> Working on Christmas Eve sucks but I would rather be the guy with the cash and a nice fat invoice when it comes time.


How much time to serve do you have coming?


----------



## Lidman

abour 20hrs


----------



## Suberman

Im not going to sugar coat it. To make any decent money with Uber I have found you need to work at least 12+ hours. You need to know the key places and exactly where to go. You need to have a strategy and some business sense. Its not easy and you just might end up living out of the car.

This is my personal experience. Others experience might be different.


----------



## UberHammer




----------



## UberDude2

UberDude2 said:


> " rainbow farts coming out of the ass of flying unicorns"
> 
> Nice combo quote..100 bonus points for you sir. I put that in my note book along with JaxBeachDriver's use of the word xenophobia


@SuperDuperUber I saw this and thought about your comment last week....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Since you are going to play broken record, I'll be just as obnoxious and play along.



Suberman said:


> You need to have a strategy and some business sense.


Business sense = knowing income and expenses! Business sense = knowing the difference between net and gross income.



Suberman said:


> Its not easy and you just might end up living out of the car.


Nothing to brag about. Change the title of this post to "How I'm making $2k a week and still living out of my car." Now that's newsworthy.


----------



## UberHammer

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Nothing to brag about. Change the title of this post to "How I'm making $2k a week and still living out of my car." Now that's newsworthy.


[Homer Simpson]

It's funny 'cause it's true!

[/Homer Simpson]


----------



## Uber9

[You need to have a strategy and some business sense. Its not easy and you just might end up living out of the car.[/QUOTE]
Hey you from "Su..k..Uber..Man" you still here posting?
Are you guys at Uber hiring some Harvard grads to start driving for Uber? Those who have a strategy and business sense?

Listen, we know you are getting a feel of the market (drivers) here and pimping late night shifts for drunks, but just so you know and that you can convey feedback back to Uber if at anytime you reduce fares in Boston, you will loose good drivers. The strategy at your Shit Holes Uber is so wrong and is not sustainable. Yes you will get cabbies transitioned but even they won't stay too long.

Leave fu$%^kng Uber as a true rideshare and don't try to convert it to a transportation company, you greedy *****es.


----------



## Suberman

Reading some of the replies I can tell some of you are at least a little nuts.


----------



## Uber9

Suberman said:


> Reading some of the replies I can tell some of you are at least a little nuts.


You are the biggest one of them hired puppy!


----------



## Suberman

Last word


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Suberman said:


> Reading some of the replies I can tell some of you are at least a little nuts.


Fair point.


----------



## Showa50

Can you post some proof of your claims. Screen shots would be nice, if you can't then your claims are worthless.


----------



## cybertec69

Showa50 said:


> Can you post some proof of your claims. Screen shots would be nice, if you can't then your claims are worthless.


He is probably sleeping in the back seat of his car, has no life, and if he keeps this up his car "and himself" will just tank one day, people think they can run their cars "and themselves" pretty much all day long without any consequences, in the taxi business you need to learn to run the race, not sprint it, all it will do is burn you out.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> Reading some of the replies I can tell some of you are at least a little nuts.


Coming from a guy who is sleeping in his car, then jumping up and down in a parking lot at 3am, doesn't know how much money he isn't making, can't directly answer a question, private messages people to call them a silly name...


----------



## Suberman

These things are what you have to do to make good money as an Uber driver. Yes, literally sleeping in your car early morning to get fares. Sometimes we cant find a bathroom and have to pee in that empty Starbucks cup. Sometimes we dont shower for a few days. It sucks, its nutty but thats what you have to do sometimes to make the check. This is also what many car service and taxi drivers have to do...not just Uber drivers.

Your statements suggest you dont know what Uber and car service drivers really do. Its not fun, its not games and we work hard to make that check.

Coming down on us drivers who work hard is NUTS. We do what we have to do to make that check. I am glad to see you are taking notes on what I write here. Maybe one day when you become a driver you will not be surprised with what we have to do.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> These things are what you have to do to make good money as an Uber driver. Yes, literally sleeping in your car early morning to get fares. Sometimes we cant find a bathroom and have to pee in that empty Starbucks cup. Sometimes we dont shower for a few days. It sucks, its nutty but thats what you have to do sometimes to make the check. This is also what many car service and taxi drivers have to do...not just Uber drivers.
> 
> Your statements suggest you dont know what Uber and car service drivers really do. Its not fun, its not games and we work hard to make that check.
> 
> Coming down on us drivers who work hard is NUTS. We do what we have to do to make that check. I am glad to see you are taking notes on what I write here. Maybe one day when you become a driver you will not be surprised with what we have to do.


Lmfao!

Merry Christmas to you.

I won't be sleeping in my car. I have a life outside of uber.


----------



## UberHammer

Starbucks? That cost at least an hours worth of Uber driving.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

"Don't shower for a few days " ?? I sure wouldn't want to be one of your passengers! Isn't that one of Uber's claims as to how their drivers are better than taxi drivers?


----------



## Suberman

You post here so often it doesnt seem like you have life.

Look if you hate Uber this much dont use the service.


----------



## cybertec69

Someone's feelings are hurt.


----------



## unter ling

He has reduced himself to such a level that he pisses in a cup, sleeps in the car and does not shower for days. I doubt he has any feelings to be hurt.

Sub human would be a better name for him


----------



## pako garcia

unter ling said:


> He has reduced himself to such a level that he pisses in a cup, sleeps in the car and does not shower for days. I doubt he has any feelings to be hurt.
> 
> Sub human would be a better name for him


Pseudohumane would be better
Lol


----------



## Suberman

The problem with todays youth is they dont want to do what it takes to make the check. They want to just show up and get paid. The truth is every workplace has some type of unpleasant demeaning task.

Consider Uber driving is contract work. Its not even a real job.

In any event I am thankful for the money which is deposited into my account. That comes from driving. Trolling a forum is, as you know, unpaid work.

Eventually something will happen where this will end. Until then, I will take advantage.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Suberman said:


> The problem with todays youth is they dont want to do what it takes to make the check.


Maybe because the youth are smart enough to realize this fiat currency is worthless.


----------



## Courageous

Suberman said:


> These things are what you have to do to make good money as an Uber driver. Yes, literally sleeping in your car early morning to get fares. Sometimes we cant find a bathroom and have to pee in that empty Starbucks cup. Sometimes we dont shower for a few days. It sucks, its nutty but thats what you have to do sometimes to make the check. This is also what many car service and taxi drivers have to do...not just Uber drivers.
> 
> Your statements suggest you dont know what Uber and car service drivers really do. Its not fun, its not games and we work hard to make that check.
> 
> Coming down on us drivers who work hard is NUTS. We do what we have to do to make that check. I am glad to see you are taking notes on what I write here. Maybe one day when you become a driver you will not be surprised with what we have to do.


That's disgusting.... and very sad.


----------



## xr650r

I guess you could get a gym membership to take showers at.Keep your clothes in the trunk.Go to 1 of those post office places for a po box.Then you wouldnt need to pay rent on a place you dont use.


----------



## DjTim

UberHammer said:


> Starbucks? That cost at least an hours worth of Uber driving.


I received 2 Starbucks gift cards from riders. $15 bucks in coffee  My problem is why ruin a good Starbucks cup when you can just find a dumpster to go behind? Aiming for a cup is just peeing all over yourself.


----------



## MikeB

xr650r said:


> I guess you could get a gym membership to take showers at.Keep your clothes in the trunk.Go to 1 of those post office places for a po box.Then you wouldnt need to pay rent on a place you dont use.


Wear diapers, so no time is wasted?


----------



## unter ling

Suberman said:


> These things are what you have to do to make good money as an Uber driver. Yes, literally sleeping in your car early morning to get fares. Sometimes we cant find a bathroom and have to pee in that empty Starbucks cup. Sometimes we dont shower for a few days. It sucks, its nutty but thats what you have to do sometimes to make the check. This is also what many car service and taxi drivers have to do...not just Uber drivers.
> 
> Your statements suggest you dont know what Uber and car service drivers really do. Its not fun, its not games and we work hard to make that check.
> 
> Coming down on us drivers who work hard is NUTS. We do what we have to do to make that check. I am glad to see you are taking notes on what I write here. Maybe one day when you become a driver you will not be surprised with what we have to do.


I have been full time driving for over 6 years. For 4 of those years I drove 7 days a week, somedays were 18 hour days, and doing over 60,000 miles a year. However I always managed to sleep in my own bed, showered daily, and never needed a starbucks cup. I did not have to use my own car and made more money than you.


----------



## DjTim

MikeB said:


> Wear diapers, so no time is wasted?


LOL - it's not like we work for NASA here


----------



## unter ling

MikeB said:


> Wear diapers, so no time is wasted?


But they wont help with his verbal diarrhea.


----------



## Suberman

unter ling said:


> I have been full time driving for over 6 years. For 4 of those years I drove 7 days a week, somedays were 18 hour days, and doing over 60,000 miles a year. However I always managed to sleep in my own bed, showered daily, and never needed a starbucks cup. I did not have to use my own car and made more money than you.


You have obviously never driven in Brooklyn. There are lots of places around here where bathroom availability is limited or non-existent. For New York City drivers, double-parking is illegal except to pick up and discharge passengers.

Flights out of airports are greatest in the early morning starting at 6am. I usually take a nap in the car when I start at 3am trying to use that time wisely. Sometimes the fare wont come until 5am, sometimes it will come sooner.

The competition is much greater here in the NYC area where anyone and everyone is a driver so you do what you have to do.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Let he who is without a piss jug cast the first stone.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Suberman said:


> You post here so often it doesnt seem like you have life.
> 
> Look if you hate Uber this much dont use the service.


So you think that I post so much that I don't have a life? Really? In the time I've been on, just over two months, I have averaged less than 3 posts per day. You, however, in only 8 days have averaged nearly 10 per day. Perhaps if you had a life you would find time to shower! Your passengers may complain to Uber and you will find yourself deactivated in short order, if your attitude doesn't do you in first. And I never said anything indicating I hate Uber.


----------



## Suberman

You are wrong sir. My passengers have no problems with myself and I have no danger of deactivation. I consistently maintain a 4.8+ approval rating and I have never had any complaints to my knowledge. I am always very friendly with my passengers and they are friendly back to me. Every single person who stepped out of my vehicle this week seemed satisfied. 

You are allowed to think what you want, but the fact is my service rating is consistently above the standard.


----------



## UberHammer

Uber does drivers who try to do Uber for a living a favor when they are deactivated. Uber is a not a liveable income and never will be due to it's model. If you need a liveable income, look elsewhere, even if it might produce one today.

Uber makes the same amount of profit whether one driver is producing $40 in fares an hour, two drivers are producing $20 in fares an hour, four drivers are producing $10 in fares an hour, or eight drivers are producing $5 in fares an hour. So unlike a real business where more workers increases costs, and thus reduces profit, there is absolutely nothing in this business model to discourage Uber from having too many drivers. 

So if you are Uber, would you rather have one driver producing $40 in fares an hour, or eight drivers producing $5 in fares an hour? The answer is eight drivers, because customers are going to be picked up quicker with eight drivers than they will with one. producing higher satisfaction as well as reducing the chances of losing the customer during the time the driver is in route. Uber has NOTHING to gain by having less drivers producing more fares per hour. They only gain revenue when they increase customers. The customer/driver ratio has ZERO impact on profit, and higher driver revenue per hour is a sign of lower customer satisfaction and higher risk of losing fares. 

Any driver making a living wage doing Uber, whether it's 40 hours a week or 80 hours a week, will eventually earn less and less as this paradigm shift unfolds. 

Uber will continue to exist because people want supplemental income and Uber's flexible hours make it work with any drivers primary source of income. A person would make more getting a minimum wage job at McDonalds or Walmart, but will willingly make less driving for Uber because it is far more flexible than working for McDonald's or Walmart. Uber is here to stay and will experience ridiculous growth.... but this will NOT produce liveable income for drivers.


----------



## Suberman

I have always wondered about Ubers rating system and do believe that Uber manipulates it. If they dont need you in an area, they will let your rating slide or maybe they might push it down for you. Thats their way of getting rid of you. If you are in a key area and work every day...getting fares every day, they wont kick you to the curb. 

In any event, I have learned the key to happy passengers is personality and everything else is secondary. One time I was talking to this couple who said they got a really bad driver. They told me they still rated the guy 5 stars and the key was his personality. He was a very cool guy and forgave his bad driving skills. Just in case, I do have the 8 ounce mini water bottles of Poland Spring. I clean my car daily making sure the back is very tidy. I do pay attention to my own self brushing my teeth twice a day, etc. I never let a passenger handle the luggage on their own. When at the airport, I carry their luggage to the curb. Everyone gets a greeting, everyone gets small talk, they get handed the menu to the Satellite radio and offered water. I do give them a salutation...have a great day! I drive by the book looking in my mirrors, slowing down around turns, etc. I do pay attention to the details, but what REALLY counts is personality and how you handle the customers. If you come off like an ASS you will get rated as such.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Suberman said:


> I do pay attention to the details, but what REALLY counts is personality and how you handle the customers. If you come off like an ASS you will get rated as such.


Well you come across as an ASS to me since you refuse to prove your original claim.
So here is my 1 star for you. Enjoy it: *


----------



## Suberman

You talk big on a message board forum.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> You talk big on a message board forum.


The same could be said about you.


----------



## Suberman

I dont come to a messageboard forum and complain about my job like you do all the time. People come here to find more effective ways to drive and make cash. They dont come to listen to some woman bellyache about how hard of a business driving is. It was hard before Uber. Its always been a rough business. Stop complaining and grow up.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Suberman said:


> The problem with todays youth is they dont want to do what it takes to make the check. They want to just show up and get paid. The truth is every workplace has some type of unpleasant demeaning task.
> 
> Consider Uber driving is contract work. Its not even a real job.
> 
> In any event I am thankful for the money which is deposited into my account. That comes from driving. Trolling a forum is, as you know, unpaid work.
> 
> Eventually something will happen where this will end. Until then, I will take advantage.


So why then, some would wonder, do you continue to troll? Get a shower and get out there, reverse your rude personality from what you display here, and get Ubering!!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Suberman said:


> I dont come to a messageboard forum and complain about my job like you do all the time. People come here to find more effective ways to drive and make cash. They dont come to listen to some woman bellyache about how hard of a business driving is. It was hard before Uber. Its always been a rough business. Stop complaining and grow up.


Still trying to redeem yourself? You barged in trying to act like you're the master Uberer. When everyone pointed put that you, in fact, have no ****ing clue what you're talking about or what "business sense" even is, you can't handle it. Instead of switching your strategy or examining your business choices, you send us childish ass little private messages.

Why do you come on here like a pouting child? Get on with it. You've proven nothing. You have not an ounce of credibility.

Now go ahead and post another long ass message about your tires.


----------



## Suberman

I will continue to post!


----------



## Lidman

JaxBeach driver you rock!!!!


----------



## Uber Jax

Suberman said:


> I will continue to post!


And you will continually get even more *Mud* thrown at and on you!


----------



## Suberman

This thread here is one of the most watched and replied.


----------



## UberHammer

Suberman said:


> This thread here is one of the most watched and replied.


Most trainwrecks are.


----------



## Uber Jax

Suberman said:


> This thread here is one of the most watched and replied.


If you want to sit there an think this thread is a success because it's has views and comments above the norm then your again, delusional. Your posts and threads are *obtuse*! (yeah go look that word up).

The reason is simple ... Ever know why people wanna stop and look at a train wreck?? Why they are rubber neckin the scene? ... *It's because they Can't believe what they are seeing!!!*

Nobody here can believe YOU, what you post, and quite frankly, can't believe you won't post any Proof to back up one Iota of this bullshit your spewing on us in here. You act as if your some Uber Master of knowledge or something.
We see you in a different light ... *You're the Master of Uber Bullshit!!!* 

So before you go patting yourself on the back here, just remember, your the Shit Stirrer in here.
You know what happens when you stir shit right? .. *You STINK!*

Your persistent diarrhea of the mouth also makes your breath stink! So, quit feeding us all this Shit that you so much enjoy feasting on and do us all a favor. Go wash your mouth out! The venom you spew is toxic. We don't take kindly to all this forced feeding of Uber Bullshit!!


----------



## UberHammer




----------



## Suberman

I will continue to post.


----------



## UPModerator

Nobody will continue to post confrontational banter in this thread. Warning to all.


----------



## Suberman

This holiday season has slowed down a bit for me. Think it will pick up after the holidays end.


----------



## cybertec69

I just got 5 numbers for the Fridays mega millions, won one million $'s.


----------



## CaptainJackLA

cybertec69 said:


> I just got 5 numbers for the Fridays mega millions, won one million $'s.


Come on... show us the proof


----------



## cybertec69

The last number was 14 I had 10,would have won the 154 million, but one million is not bad.I am in shock.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

cybertec69 said:


> The last number was 14 I had 10,would have won the 154 million, but one million is not bad.


C'mon man let's see some pics.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

damn that's awesome bro. good job


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

I suggest getting the monthly payout option. Yeah, one lump sum is very tempting but you'll spend way too much in taxes.


----------



## cybertec69

Thanks, I was not going to play these numbers, had already played a few bucks quick pick, it was a last minute decision. I am still in shock, was going to go out Ubering, guess not today


----------



## SuperDuperUber

cybertec69 said:


> Thanks, I was not going to play these numbers, had already played a few bucks quick pick, it was a last minute decision. I am still in shock, was going to go out Ubering, guess not today


Congrats. But Uber is my lottery ticket to riches and the good life.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Thanks everybody for all the likes on my post # 285. I had to go back and read it after seeing all the alerts, to see what I had written in the fog of a relaxing drug beginning and ending with the letter "X", the name of which for some reason is banned here.  I was under the effects of said banned word following an MRI earlier in the day. At least I didn't write something that would get me banned from the Forum.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

cybertec69 said:


> I just got 5 numbers for the Fridays mega millions, won one million $'s.


May I add my congrats! No more Ubering for you!


----------



## cybertec69

Thanks


----------



## CaptainJackLA

cybertec69 said:


> View attachment 3098
> The last number was 14 I had 10,would have won the 154 million, but one million is not bad.I am in shock.


LINK errors


----------



## cybertec69

CaptainJackLA said:


> LINK errors


Just uploaded the picture


----------



## CaptainJackLA

cybertec69 said:


> View attachment 3099
> View attachment 3098
> The last number was 14 I had 10,would have won the 154 million, but one million is not bad.I am in shock.


Xlnt... I have 2 in my car for a month. Still need to check the numbers. I might find a Million and QUIT UBER !!


----------



## unter ling

CaptainJackLA said:


> Xlnt... I have 2 in my car for a month. Still need to check the numbers. I might find a Million and QUIT UBER !!


Surely you wouldnt quit uber? Why not invest jt more cars, get drivers and triple your money.


----------



## suewho

cybertec69 said:


> I just got 5 numbers for the Fridays mega millions, won one million $'s.


dude!!! Your shout!!!


----------



## cybertec69

This is sureal, I am still in shock. Not quiting uber, but will drive with no stress anymore. Might invest in a few cars, but will see what other investment opportunities might arise, not rushing into anything.


----------



## unter ling

cybertec69 said:


> This is sureal, I am still in shock. Not quiting uber, but will drive with no stress anymore. Might invest in a few cars, but will see what other investment opportunities might arise, not rushing into anything.


Its good to hear there are winners.


----------



## Uber Jax

cybertec69 said:


> View attachment 3099
> View attachment 3098
> The last number was 14 I had 10,would have won the 154 million, but one million is not bad.I am in shock.


WoW! Where did you buy this ticket? Was it a quick pik? .. You only got just 1 ticket?

I'm a bit (a lot) suspicious cuz I don't see a date on the ticket or can't see the whole ticket!
I don't buy it ... Unless you can post a pic of the whole ticket and tell us where you actually bought it. What store and where, what city?

Maybe yur just funnin with us!


----------



## wtdrivesnj

This thread is popular because we still waiting for the pic... Come man at this point at least prove your a driver...post a pic of a statement...any statement....otherwise we're not laughing with you... At you


----------



## dcsamurai

Train wrecks are always fascinating. 

As far as the lotto ticket, want to see the date on it. I bought a Powerball ticket one week and the next week the old ticket had the winning numbers for $100,000,000. Should've kept the numbers for a week! Did have fun with the ticket for awhile though. If it's legit, congratulations! Be careful as lotto winners have a much higher rate of bankruptcy and divorce.


----------



## cybertec69

View attachment 3108
It's legit, went to the store, he verified it, actually the scanner by the counter did, I scanned the first ticket and won $2, then I scanned the second ticket with my own numbers and I did a double take when the machine said, jackpot winner, sign ticket and contact lottery office, so I went to my car for a pen and signed it, then went back in and told the teller which I have know for years to check it out, he scanned it, then I said, so what did I win, is it 20 grand, 30 grand, he just had a big grin on his face and said, no, much more, that's when I started to sweat and have this outer body experience, then he said let me have your drivers license to put it in the system, so even if I lost the ticket it was already tied to me, then he printed out a long slip with all the details and with the amount of $1,000,000.00 on it.


----------



## Large

cybertec69 said:


> It's legit, went to the store, he verified it, actually the scanner by the counter did, I scanned the first ticket and won $2, then I scanned the second ticket with my own numbers and I did a double take when the machine said, jackpot winner, sign ticket and contact lottery office, so I went to my car for a pen and signed it, then went back in and told the teller which I have know for years to check it out, he scanned it, then I said, so what did I win, is it 20 grand, 30 grand, he just had a big grin on his face and said, no, much more, that's when I started to sweat and have this outer body experience, then he said let me have your drivers license to put it in the system, so even if I lost the ticket it was already tied to me, then he printed out a long slip with all the details and with the amount of $1,000,000.00 on it.


. FML, congrats!


----------



## arto71

*Winning Numbers 12/26/2014*
Mega Millions drawings are held Tuesday and Friday at 11:00 pm ET. Five balls are drawn from a set of balls numbered 1 through 75; one ball is drawn from a set of balls numbered 1 through 15. You win if the numbers on one row of your ticket match the numbers of the balls drawn on that date. There are nine ways to win a prize, from $1 to the jackpot. If no one wins the jackpot, the money is added to the jackpot for the next drawing. Overall chances of winning a prize are 1 in 15.

View Mega Millions draw videos on YouTube 
Draw Results
2

5

10

20

38

14
MEGAPLIER 3x
Match:







+







Jackpot Winners Estimated Jackpot
5 + 1 0 $156,000,000
Match:







+







Total Winners Prize Amount* Megaplier Winners Megaplier Prize Amount*
5 + 0 2 $1,000,000 0 $3,000,000
4 + 1 64 $5,000 8 $15,000
4 + 0 1,246 $500 149 $1,500
3 + 1 3,548 $50 376 $150
3 + 0 57,546 $5 6,916 $15
2 + 1 64,462 $5 6,937 $15
1 + 1 475,106 $2 48,129 $6
0 + 1 1,185,733 $1 117,103 $3
http://www.megamillions.com/winning-numbers


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Be sure to put away something for retirement, no matter how far away it seems now. Before you collect, seek advice from a lawyer and a CPA. It will be worth the few hundred dollars they might charge. You may have to change your phone number.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

wtdrivesnj said:


> This thread is popular because we still waiting for the pic... Come man at this point at least prove your a driver...post a pic of a statement...any statement....otherwise we're not laughing with you... At you


He has left the building, er .... thread and started a new one. The Lottery story took away the attention he was getting.


----------



## unter ling

Older Chauffeur said:


> He has left the building, er .... thread and started a new one. The Lottery story took away the attention he was getting.


I think uberjax irritated him somewhat, (surprise) then the moderator stepped in. Jax persued him in another thread with the same result.


----------



## Uber Jax

cybertec69 said:


> View attachment 3108
> It's legit, went to the store, he verified it, actually the scanner by the counter did, I scanned the first ticket and won $2, then I scanned the second ticket with my own numbers and I did a double take when the machine said, jackpot winner, sign ticket and contact lottery office, so I went to my car for a pen and signed it, then went back in and told the teller which I have know for years to check it out, he scanned it, then I said, so what did I win, is it 20 grand, 30 grand, he just had a big grin on his face and said, no, much more, that's when I started to sweat and have this outer body experience, then he said let me have your drivers license to put it in the system, so even if I lost the ticket it was already tied to me, then he printed out a long slip with all the details and with the amount of $1,000,000.00 on it.


Once again* Cyber*, seeing is believing! If you can answer and produce what I'm asking for from my previous post I will stand up and applaud you till no end. But, until then answer me this as I ask again! .. Thanks in advance Cyber!

Where did you buy this ticket? Was it a quick pik? .. You only got just 1 ticket?

I'm a bit (a lot) suspicious cuz *I don't see a date on the ticket or can't see the whole ticket!*
I don't buy it ... Unless you can post a pic of the whole ticket and* tell us where you actually bought it. What store and where, what city?*


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Never knew someone who won the big time lottery before. This kinda counts.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

I don't want to hear this nonsense about you still Ubering either. Time to go do something else.


----------



## arto71

Uber Jax said:


> Once again* Cyber*, seeing is believing! If you can answer and produce what I'm asking for from my previous post I will stand up and applaud you till no end. But, until then answer me this as I ask again! .. Thanks in advance Cyber!
> 
> Where did you buy this ticket? Was it a quick pik? .. You only got just 1 ticket?
> 
> I'm a bit (a lot) suspicious cuz *I don't see a date on the ticket or can't see the whole ticket!*
> I don't buy it ... Unless you can post a pic of the whole ticket and* tell us where you actually bought it. What store and where, what city?*


It was there (pix) Uber Jax with date and everything i saw it, not anymore, shows error meyby he removed it?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

He changed the picture for some reason but still not showing the date. I'm sure he'll get around to it. If there's one thing I learned from this thread, it's that nobody makes up outlandish claims.


----------



## Uber Jax

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> He changed the picture for some reason but still not showing the date. I'm sure he'll get around to it. If there's one thing I learned from this thread, it's that nobody makes up outlandish claims.


LOL ... Especially the claim where he said he will still keep driving for Uber!


----------



## Uber Jax

arto71 said:


> It was there (pix) Uber Jax with date and everything i saw it, not anymore, shows error meyby he removed it?


I saw that pic too but there was no date on it that I witnessed.

Now I'm positive it's all a big hoax since the pic has now vanished!


----------



## arto71

Uber Jax said:


> I saw that pic too but there was no date on it that I witnessed.


There was a 2nd picture with date


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

That's it I don't believe it anymore. arto71 is in on the troll too.


----------



## Kim Chi

cybertec69 said:


> View attachment 3108
> It's legit, went to the store, he verified it, actually the scanner by the counter did, I scanned the first ticket and won $2, then I scanned the second ticket with my own numbers and I did a double take when the machine said, jackpot winner, sign ticket and contact lottery office, so I went to my car for a pen and signed it, then went back in and told the teller which I have know for years to check it out, he scanned it, then I said, so what did I win, is it 20 grand, 30 grand, he just had a big grin on his face and said, no, much more, that's when I started to sweat and have this outer body experience, then he said let me have your drivers license to put it in the system, so even if I lost the ticket it was already tied to me, then he printed out a long slip with all the details and with the amount of $1,000,000.00 on it.


Omg! So friggin happy for you!! Now you can retire from Uber.


----------



## Uber Jax

arto71 said:


> There was a 2nd picture with date


I missed seeing that pic then ...
If I were to see the whole pic of the ticket with it's bar codes and such it would then be very easy to verify his claim! 
So I will await for Cyber to produce that. Till then I say Hogwash!!!!
I play the lottery here almost everyday, so I know what to look for!


----------



## cybertec69

Here it is, it is still a surreal moment for me.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

ok he just wants to hide the losing numbers for some reason.


----------



## arto71

cybertec69 said:


> View attachment 3110
> Here it is, it is still a surreal moment for me.


One more time CONGRAD


----------



## cybertec69

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> ok he just wants to hide the losing numbers for some reason.


LOL, just in case someone decides to use them in the future


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Congrats. But you better stop Uberin'.


----------



## cybertec69

arto71 said:


> One more time CONGRAD


Much thanks.


----------



## cybertec69

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Congrats. But you better stop Uberin'.


Of course I will , for a while, will take a nice vacation, nothing crazy, pay off the mortgage and a few other bills, and bank the rest, I am a frugal kind of guy, had to be, working with uber .


----------



## cybertec69

Thank you all for letting me share this happy moment with you all, happy holidays and happy new year. Uber on everyone.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

In all the years CA has had a lottery, I have only known (through business dealings) one person who has won a big prize. He was a widowed father of a young daughter and I was especially glad for him. It has been a few years now and I hope he planned wisely.


----------



## cybertec69

No worries here, like I said, frugal is my middle name, lol. Now when I pick up my uber pax should I ask for tips, Lol.


----------



## cybertec69

I hope every uber driver wins the lottery, so they can tell uber to go F themselves.


----------



## Kim Chi

cybertec69 said:


> View attachment 3110
> Here it is, it is still a surreal moment for me.


Awe! So cute that you say that. I won only a ,$ 1.00 on a scratch ticket. Maybe next time.


----------



## cybertec69

You never know, two days ago I was in the shiter working for uber, today I am at the other end of the rainbow, you just never know what might happen tomorrow. I never in my wildest dreams expected this to happen to me.


----------



## Kim Chi

cybertec69 said:


> You never know, two days ago I was in the shiter working for uber, today I am at the other end of the rainbow, you just never know what might happen tomorrow. I never in my wildest dreams expected this to happen to me.


Worst stress is.."Finance". I am truly happy for you! Enjoy! You deserve to be happy.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Uber will probably try to get 20% so watch out.


----------



## arto71

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Uber will probably try to get 20% so watch out.


Plus $1 safe ride fee


----------



## Uber Jax

cybertec69 said:


> View attachment 3110
> Here it is, it is still a surreal moment for me.


Ok lookin better but still not convinced here ... Here's the reason why ...

For one your ticket cost $5.00 as I see there. I don't see 5 sets of other numbers fitting into that small of a place that you have covered up with that small piece of paper. So why did you even cover it up in the first place?

Also you still haven't answered my questions of where you bought it, what's the name of the place (store or whatever) you bought it at.

The only thing on the list of questions for you that this answers is the date on the ticket!

Trust me I wanna believe but I have seen this happen before on facebook. The exact same way so far.
It was a Hoax but so many bought into it because he said he would give away $100,000 to a random Facebooker if you liked his page!
So I am still not that convinced yet ... Where did you buy this ticket? What city do you live in?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

oh give it a rest Uber Jax now you're just blinded by jealousy.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Congrats cybertec!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uber Jax

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> oh give it a rest Uber Jax now you're just blinded by jealousy.


Ok I will ... However, I for one am just not convinced yet. You know what would convince me?
A picture with today's time and date with a clock set at 12:00, along with the store name and city where he bought it.

If I won that I sure as the hell would not be sittin on Uber People .net talkin about it!
I would be freakin out with family and friends gettin totally wild! This site may never hear about it till I was done partying and needed rest from it all. I'm just not feelin it here. If this is a hoax you will all be feelin pretty pissed off that ya got had!
I'm tellin ya, I've seen this kinda thing before. Photoshop technology is fantastic these days!
Don't ya notice how he is avoiding my interrogation? That's a Red Flag!

On the other hand if he were to produce the info that I have asked for in this post then I will bow down to him and take one for the team! I have a feeling tho that he won't and can't do that! .. Jus Sayin ...


----------



## Uber Jax

Ok Members of Uber People.Net, I'm going to Prove to you why this is all one big hoax on this Lottery ticket by Cyber!

If he won't prove it to me then I'll prove it to you! 

Let's examine this a bit closer shall we? I will explain in a new post below ...


----------



## Uber Jax

The top picture is my numbers from last night's draw, yes they were losers. However, this is a genuine Mega Millions Ticket! Here is a list as to why this is a fake ticket!

*1) *Notice the paper quality and the background for the watermarks on the original.
*2) *Notice there are no watermarks and the paper seems to scream just regular ol printing paper.
*3)* Notice how the bolding of the numbers and the date and the cost.
*4) *Notice how on my original it states The Megaplier and it says NO. His ticket doesn't even say that.
*5)* Notice how it states just one draw on my ticket. His states no such thing.
*6)* Notice how my ticket states the amount of the Jackpot where again his states nothing.
*7) *Notice the spacing on my ticket between subject lines and then his.
*8) *Notice the ink boldness on the Mega Millions Header and the Numbers and the cost and date are all the same darkness. Now look at my original Mega Millions ticket.
*9)* Notice on my ticket how it states MB for the Mega ball number! Now look at his, it states nothing!
*10) *Notice how it states if it was a quick pik or not on the numbers.
*11) *Notice the placing of the time and ticket number and where it's located on the original and then on his fake one.
*12)* Notice on his fake ticket how the numbers overlap on the left hand border. Note that they do not on the original.

I could go on but this screams Fake, Forgery and Hoax! It's a poor attempt because Lottery officials are keen to this kind of stuff and put these safe guard measures into the real tickets to keep this from happening. I think it is clear here that you all got duped by Cyber! I knew it wasn't real and now I'll stake my life on it! 

I am now open to all of your interpretations! 
I will also make a separate thread exposing this Hoax!


----------



## DriverJ

SuperDuperUber said:


> If you want us to believe the $2k a week then please post several of your invoices. Until you do, I will file your comments along with those who have seen rainbow farts coming out of the asses of flying unicorns.
> At NJ rates of 1.10 a mile, $2k means you are putting over 1500 miles on you car a week, 78,000 miles a year.


He'd really be cleaning up as a professional truck driver. Oh wait, he couldn't legally drive even half that many miles.

I smell bull turds.


----------



## DriverJ

Suberman said:


> In a place like Florida or Texas where its not as populated I can imagine the Uber market being a bit soft. In Jersey its very populated especially in the northeastern parts. There is no issue getting fares here even late at night or early in the morning. Its just a matter of putting in the hours which many of you dont want to do or cant do.
> 
> In any event 2k a week is not great money in Jersey. Its very expenwive to live here and there are other expenses like gas and tolls. 2k a week is just keeping your head above water in the garden state. You wont be Mitt Romney on it. If you are driving for Uber I dont think you were expecting Romney money.
> 
> Yes it is hard having a real life, but its what we have to do at times to bring in the bacon. Just how it goes.


For working 28 hours/day or whatever you claim, you sure seem to have a lot of free time to waste in the forum.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Uber Jax said:


> Ok Members of Uber People.Net, I'm going to Prove to you why this is all one big hoax on this Lottery ticket by Cyber!
> 
> If he won't prove it to me then I'll prove it to you!
> 
> Let's examine this a bit closer shall we? I will explain in a new post below ...
> 
> View attachment 3111


Hmmm...when I google NY mega millions tickets and click images I find many tickets just like his. When I click those articles about those tickets none up with a fake or fraud ticket article.Different state different patterns.


----------



## DriverJ

chi1cabby said:


> So here is a post in Uber Drivers FB board by A Driver claiming to be raking it in LA, like @Suberman in NJ . He cited his earnings of $640 on Thursday Dec 18th. He also claimed that it was Surging in LA all day long.
> View attachment 2986
> 
> 
> He also wouldn't post any screenshots of his trips from that day.
> So another Driver did some digging and found out that the guy is a PR professional from Maryland/ DC area
> 
> http://cms.montgomerycollege.edu/edu/eduPopup.aspx?id=24578
> View attachment 2987
> 
> 
> And this is his FB profile:
> https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100005095156705


Nope, that would mean Uber is deceitful
We know that couldn't be.

BUSTED!!


----------



## UPModerator

Please move the lottery talk to another thread. And if it's real send me a conversation to make a tax free donation.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I understand how the lottery discussion should be moved to its own thread. OTOH, it was the more believable topic of the two!  At least proof was provided.


----------



## bobat

Is this a joke? Why would anyone work 7 days a week 12 hours a day...what kind of life is that? You're making 2k a week for what? To basically live in your car and pay rent on a house you only visit to sleep?


Suberman said:


> A lot of you can make more money by working odd hours and long hours. A lot of you can make more money simply by reading the emails Uber sends to you. Most always those emails state that working during the early morning hours is going to make you more money. However, no matter what anyone says no one is going to be starting at 3:30am like I do. No one is going to put in a 12 hour day or work 7 days a week. Instead, they will just do what they want to do and make less cash. They will work when they feel like it and that will usually be during the hours which are best for them personally.
> 
> At 3:30am when I look at the Uber passenger app Im going to be the only one "online" no matter how many times I put it up here. Oh well...


----------



## Suberman

The answer to the question is no one wants to drive people around for hire just like no one wants to work at Walmart or McDonalds. However, if I went down to the local McDonalds right now there are plenty of people there who would rather have that job than not. You can get on message boards and even protest outside the McDonalds, but the fact is the people who work inside really need the work and the money.

Uber driving is not about glamour or having a career, but about making cash. I would rather see someone driving around an Uber car and making that money than not. I, personally, would rather have that money from Uber driving than not. At this point in my life, Im not sure what is next, but I would rather have that Uber money than not.


----------



## cybertec69

Suberman said:


> The answer to the question is no one wants to drive people around for hire just like no one wants to work at Walmart or McDonalds. However, if I went down to the local McDonalds right now there are plenty of people there who would rather have that job than not. You can get on message boards and even protest outside the McDonalds, but the fact is the people who work inside really need the work and the money.
> 
> Uber driving is not about glamour or having a career, but about making cash. I would rather see someone driving around an Uber car and making that money than not. I, personally, would rather have that money from Uber driving than not. At this point in my life, Im not sure what is next, but I would rather have that Uber money than not.


Uber's is like crack, you know it's bad for you, but you still do it, and Uber knows this. Every day Ubering is one less day of a happy and productive life, life is short don't waste it, uber and it's big fat pocketed investors don't care for you, they will use you till you are dried 
up and then throw you in a ditch.


----------



## Suberman

This is exactly how I feel about every corporation and business big and small. The owners of the business really dont "care" for you. When the business dries up the owners rumble off with a pile of money while the workers carry their cardboard boxes out. Ive seen this time and time again in life. However, what is the answer? Is the answer for you to sit at home unemployed? Is the answer not to work? I know, the answer is to start your own business, but thats easier said than done. 

We all do what we have to do from day to day. By Uber driving you are being productive, but by sitting on the couch you are not being productive. I know it sucks to drive, I know Uber is "taking advantage", but the same can be said about all jobs big and small. This is just how it is. I dare you to come up with a solution yourself, but believe me, you will probably be back working with us all to make a buck.

I have made money every day by Uber driving while other people I know sit on the couch or "watching kids" not bringing in dime one. Honestly, would you rather join them on the couch or be at the airport picking up passengers and making a buck? I know some will take the couch, but I will take the airport.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Suberman said:


> Yes, it can be done...but not without a lot of time and smarts. Many people believe any idiot can drive a car around Jersey and make cash, but that is absolutely false. You need to have a lot of people skills, business skills and KNOW the area and KNOW it very well. It does require a lot of time and a lot of mileage.
> 
> Here is my daily routine:
> 
> - Start out 3:30am looking for the airport crowd. JFK, Newark and La Guardia. I park my car blacked out in a closed shopping center in a wealthy suburb. Sometimes I will nap waiting for the call. When the call wakes me up, I get out of the car and jump up and down to wake up. Its dangerous going from sleeping to driving. Jump up and down for 30 seconds usually clears my head. On average, I will get 2 airport calls in the early morning. I go to the airport and then come back to exactly where I started at the shopping mall. Ill have the IPhone "online" as much as possible all the way back from the airport to try to grab a few more if possible, but my goal is to get back to the same place at the shopping center to try to grab another airport. During odd hours its very risky picking up non-airport customers. I carry a bottle of Fox pepper spray and I have it in between my legs while anyone gets in during these very early hours just in case. A few times I picked up people who were drugged or drunk acting weird. Nothing came of it, but when you pick up late at night or early in the morning you have to be aware that it might be these people.
> 
> - At around 10am things start to die down as everyone is at school and work. This is the time to sleep.
> 
> - At around 4pm start things up again and go to 10pm on the weekdays and 2am on the weekends.
> 
> - Wealthy suburbs are MUCH better than lower or middle income neighborhoods. People in the suburbs have no problem spending money to go on long trips. The majority of my income is made making trips into NYC and to the airport.
> 
> - 1 large fare is MUCH better than several smaller fares.
> 
> 2k per week is $285 per day. Yes it can be done. You will need to work 12+ hours placing yourself in the most strategic locations and working every day.
> 
> A lot of folks have opted to get their NYC TLC license and work in NY, but they need to come up with at least $500 in insurance per month and their car has to meet the NYC TLC requirements being 5 years or newer. The fares are much higher in New York, but there is a LOT more competition. The competition comes from the bus/subway system, the traditional yellow/green taxi cabs and other Uber drivers. I find that I am usually the only guy in these wealthy suburbs and so I have no competition. Today I gave a guy my cell phone number as he wanted me to come back to pick him up. Unfortunately I couldn't make it back timely and he called me saying there as no Uberx available. That's because I am the only driver in my area.
> 
> Ive considered getting an SUV and getting my NY TLC license, but I wonder if that's worth it. I figured I will wait 3 months and see what happens versus jumping in head first spending lots of cash. When I go to the airport, I look around at the SUVS which are there and see them packed full of people. The people who order up an SUV really need the room and space. However, I don't know anyone in my personal life who has ever ordered up an SUV. There is an entire fleet of Uber SUVs orbiting Manhattan and at Newark Airport at any given time.
> 
> 2000 per week is doable in NJ, but yes, it will suck...


Woo Hoo! I figure you're truly netting (making) about $1.5/hour, and living like a vampire! Your first HUGE mistake is using the term "making", NETTING is all that matters! Now, the $1.5 per hour assumes you just got cut to $.75/mile, like the rest of the world. At that rate, we now "net" approximately 7% of the total fare, which means you're making $140 per week, on 90 grueling hours! Pre rate cut, it was 34% of fare, which nets you about $7.5/hr., still living like a vampire! Woo Hoo!
Not just anybody can do that! Lol
Man are you smart!


----------



## DriverJ

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Woo Hoo! I figure you're truly netting (making) about $1.5/hour, and living like a vampire! Your first HUGE mistake is using the term "making", NETTING is all that matters! Now, the $1.5 per hour assumes you just got cut to $.75/mile, like the rest of the world. At that rate, we now "net" approximately 7% of the total fare, which means you're making $140 per week, on 90 grueling hours! Pre rate cut, it was 34% of fare, which nets you about $7.5/hr., still living like a vampire! Woo Hoo!
> Not just anybody can do that! Lol
> Man are you smart!


Damn, I just had my account deactivated too! If I would have taken the time to figure it out, and seen I was making $1.50/hour, I would have been a lifer. I guess Uber was right, fare cuts equal the big money!


----------



## blueber

UberHammer said:


> Fuel only makes up 30% of the costs. See: http://www.companymileage.com/howmileageratedetermined.html
> 
> In the link, 20 MPG is used to determine fuel. So if you are getting 30 MPG, then you are saving around $0.05 per mile compared to the cost in the link. So you costs are about $0.525 cents per mile. If you are putting 1500 miles on your car per week, then your costs are $787 per week. Not bad if you have $2000 per week in revenue as that would be $1213 per week in profit.
> 
> But at $1.10 per mile I don't see how you are making $2000/wk on 1500 miles/wk. Especially if you are deadheading back to the rich neighborhood after the first airport run to try and getting a second airport run. Typically only 40 to 55% of the miles driven are billable, so you are probably putting 3000 to 4000 miles on the car to produce $2000 in revenue. That's $1575 to $2100 in costs. So at $2000 in revenue you are netting a profit of $425 to potentially a loss of $100.
> 
> As you can see $1.10 per mile does NOT leave profit for the driver, especially if you deadhead to hotspots. The only reason I do Uber is because it's $1.30 a mile here, which leaves some room for profit, and I avoid deadheading as much as possible to avoid eating up what little profit I get from each trip.


No offense but why yall keep mentioning the 1.10/mile? 
The hours that he is working it's likely he is working mostly when there are surges so he probably rarely has a fare witht he 1.10/mile pricing. 
Just saying.


----------



## UberHammer

blueber said:


> No offense but why yall keep mentioning the 1.10/mile?
> The hours that he is working it's likely he is working mostly when there are surges so he probably rarely has a fare witht he 1.10/mile pricing.
> Just saying.


No offense, but why are you analyzing posts from three months ago?

Back in December, surges were rare because Uber had put more drivers on the road than passengers. Uber signed up 40,000 drivers in the US in December alone.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

blueber said:


> No offense but why yall keep mentioning the 1.10/mile?
> The hours that he is working it's likely he is working mostly when there are surges so he probably rarely has a fare witht he 1.10/mile pricing.
> Just saying.


If he showed his payment statement to back up his claims then there wouldn't be all this fuss but he never did because he knew, like everyone else driving in Jersey, that was a plain bald face Uber lie. By the way, where is Suberman these days? He's disappeared from the forum. Too busy making 2k?


----------



## UberHammer

SuperDuperUber said:


> By the way, where is Suberman these days? He's disappeared from the forum. Too busy making 2k?


This was asked in another thread. The consensus was that he froze to death in late January/early February sleeping in his car.


----------

